#ayatana 2009-08-03
<mac_v> MDC2: for nautilus > Bug #408384
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 408384 in nautilus "Nautilus need to use "gtk_image_menu_item_set_always_show_image" for essential icons." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408384
<mac_v> DanRabbit1: ping ... the gpm labels need to be updated > Bug #383274
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 383274 in human-icon-theme "missing icons for gnome-power-manager" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383274
<DanRabbit1> mac_v: working on it right now
<mac_v> DanRabbit1: Pls, remind me when you push the rev to bazaar
<DanRabbit1> mac_v: okay, I pushed it. Try it now :D
<mac_v> DanRabbit1:  i meant the gpm-primary-000-charging , are now all labelled gpm-battery-**
<mac_v> it has been changed in karmic
<DanRabbit1> yea, it should be all there, I just pushed it
<mac_v> hehe... i was too quick ;p
<mac_v> got it now :)
<DanRabbit1> oh, yea launchpad takes a few seconds :D
<mac_v> DanRabbit1: are you working on mac or linux?
<DanRabbit1> mac_v: I have a mac and I dual-boot between Ubuntu and OS X
<DanRabbit1> It depends on the task at hand, but for icons I work in Linux
<mac_v> there are nasty OSX remenants ._.DS_Store
<mac_v> DanRabbit1: and .DS_Store in several folders
<DanRabbit1> hmm
<DanRabbit1> I'll check that out
<DanRabbit1> okay, removed them
<mac_v> \o/
<MDC2> mac_v, yeah, saw that one. Hopefully I got some time later this evening to fix it. But it would be nice if I got some comment on the first patch first...
<mac_v> MDC2: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590652 , i think the patch needs to go here
<ubot4> Gnome bug 590652 in general "Menus don't show any icons for bookmarks and places if menus_have_icons=false" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<MDC2> mac_v, add the patch to that bug report?
<mac_v> MDC2: i think thats the right place for the force icons for applications patch
<MDC2> mac_v, i'll add a copy to it :)
<mac_v> MDC2: how do you take screenshot of context menus? i'm not able to do it! when the context menu is active the screenshot doent work!
<MDC2> mac_v, virtual box :-)
<mac_v> ah ha... ;)
<MDC2> mac_v, is the shit when developing stuff, don't wanna break my desktop :)
<MDC2> actually surprised of the performance.. to bad my version doesn't handle multiple cpus, would be good when compiling
<mac_v> MDC2: hehe... thats what i did when using your ppa ;) virtual box i totally awesome
<mac_v> is*
<MDC2> yep, don't trust my ppa's with your desktop ;)
<MDC2> mac_v, lots of bugs of the same thing now; http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590647
<ubot4> Gnome bug 590647 in general "use :always-show-image for boomarks/places in menus" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<MDC2> not sure where to bother people about my patch..
<MDC2> i'll ask in #nautilus..
<mac_v> MDC2: add it to andreas's bug , i'm marking the other as a dup
<MDC2> hmm.. they already did the other way around..
<mac_v> MDC2: oh andreas's has been makerd as dup ;p
<MDC2> ok, patch added
<MDC2> mac_v, you don't happen to be a native english speaker? I'd like some comments on documentation of a function later...
<mac_v> sure
<MDC2> great
<SiDi> he is a mac_v native speaker !
<mac_v> SiDi is alive !
<SiDi> noh, i'm a zombi
<SiDi> got killed early this morning. i just learnt again how to use the keyboard
<mac_v> SiDi: darn it , whoever killed obviously didnt do a good job ;p
<mac_v> killed you*
<SiDi> i totally agree. THey'd better have kept me alive, i was easier to feed
<MDC2> how many lines is ok to post?
<mac_v> MDC2: use pastebin
<MDC2> mac_v, http://pastebin.com/d792d5bec
<MDC2> I've added the function wnck_window_get_raw_name and need to update the documentation to reflect the change. get_name filters the \t\n\r chars from the name so it won't mess upp the taskbar etc..
<MDC2> up*
<mac_v> MDC2: is this> wnck_window_get_name also your or only the raw part?
<MDC2> well, I've updated w_w_get_name so it filters the \n, \t and \r chars, so I've updated the doc as well...
<MDC2> so... yes, and no :)
<mac_v> MDC2: ah... could i have a look at the original documentation?
<MDC2> sure, 2 sec
<MDC2> ok with just seeing the complete patch?
<MDC2> hmm. maybe not as you won't see the whole text.. 
<MDC2> 2 sec
<MDC2> mac_v, http://pastebin.com/d278adc07 <--orig
<mac_v> MDC2: what does get_raw_name do?
<mac_v> as in  _window_get_name > displays in the pager ,  get_raw_name ?
<MDC2> mac_v, the doc is that bad? :-) well, it returns the name as the window actually reported it, including \t etc if it exitsts
<mac_v> just a sec
<MDC2> well, this is a lib (libwnck) so it's up to the programmer if he wants to use the "raw name" of a window or not..
<MDC2> this just lets him decide
<mac_v> MDC2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/246585/ 
<mac_v> I dont think the "filtered" needs to be mentioned
<MDC2> ok, thanks! will add this to the function and the similar functions in the other classes :)
<mac_v> np... 
#ayatana 2009-08-04
<YokoZar> Is it sheer coincidence that no one has sent an email to the ayatana mailing list in 2 weeks?
<YokoZar> or is it broken somehow?
<mac_v> YokoZar: i guess we have run out of stuff to complain about ;)
<SiDi> meh
<SiDi> damn netsplit
<SiDi> i was alone in bear.freenode.net T_T
<aboSamoor> I installed kubuntu and it over wrote the osd notification for the brightness ! After removing kubuntu i still can not restore the osd one !
#ayatana 2009-08-05
<mac_v> djsiegel1: Similar to Bug #406438 > Bug #405426 , Bug #400383 are also not papercuts per-se [not a fix for something that most users consider painful.] , they could just be design suggestions but wouldnt be part of the papercut criteria
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 406438 in netbook-remix-launcher "Panel clock applet should show only the time by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406438
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 405426 in human-gtk-theme "Remove application icons from title bars" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405426
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 400383 in hundredpapercuts "Panel separator between clock and FUSA is not meaningful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400383
<djsiegel1> mac_v: yes, you are right
<djsiegel1> except about the separator in the panel
<djsiegel1> all of these things are painful for me :)
<djsiegel1> but I don't think they are painful for most
<djsiegel1> except maybe the separator
<djsiegel1> which is clearly ugly and using space poorly
<mac_v> djsiegel1: ;p the separator also is not a papercut , but *do* remove it
<djsiegel1> mac_v: you know what, I disagree
<mac_v> djsiegel1: that is just a design *flaw*, i'm not sure how it improves/hampers usability?!
<djsiegel1> these things that don't seem like pains really are
<djsiegel1> djsiegel1: for example, text in title bars is not centered on the window, it's centered on the window minus the close, minimize, maximize buttons
<djsiegel1> also, folder icons in Human are off-center
<djsiegel1> most people would say that these are not pains
<mac_v> djsiegel1: BTW, i *never* had the separator , i removed it since i use a vertical panel ;p
<djsiegel1> but that's why we have a design team (in part), to find pains that people are not conscious of
<djsiegel1> users can't identify them
<djsiegel1> they would never report them as a paper cut
<djsiegel1> and might not agree that they are painful
<djsiegel1> it's very subtle
<djsiegel1> sometimes the users can be right
<djsiegel1> other times, something can be bad for them and they will thing it's not harmful
<mac_v> djsiegel1: my reasons mainly , are that this is a very minor aspect , while there are other papercuts that could be part of the 100 , this could be done apart from the papercuts...
<mac_v> I'm not saying dont remove it ... DO remove it 
<djsiegel1> yes I know
<djsiegel1> can you find two new paper cuts, one for r4 and one for r5?
<djsiegel1> because r4 and r5 lost two
<mac_v> it's been a few days since i watched papercuts, but will try to get you something 
<djsiegel1> thanks
<mac_v> djsiegel1:  Bug #164298 , Bug #404525
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 164298 in ubuntu "Print to file should say "Export to PDF" instead of "Print to PDF"" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164298
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 404525 in gnome-power-manager "Laptop power status notification is uninformative" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404525
<djsiegel1> yeah, those are good
<djsiegel1> mac_v: I think the latter is invalid
<djsiegel1> mac_v that person does not appear to be using human
<mac_v> djsiegel1: that is true , read the title , the notification is not informative
<djsiegel1> mac_v: I don't understand
<djsiegel1> it is notifying you of brightness change
<mac_v> just shows the brightness , but not the battery power status, this was discussed in ayatana
<mac_v> mailing list
<mac_v> Scott has partly fixed this problem , work is  alsmot done
<mac_v> almost*
<djsiegel1> ok, so, when you unplug, you'd like to see the "You are now running on battery" with info about % charge, time remaining?
<mac_v> djsiegel1: yeah , a second bubble about the charge
<mac_v> and time
<djsiegel1> have you had any feedback from devs about this?
<mac_v> yeah
<djsiegel1> what did they say?
<djsiegel1> mpt is looking into his spec
<mac_v> djsiegel1: this depends on the work on Bug #399492 , upstream has accepted Scott's effort , and waiting for the completed patch
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 399492 in gnome-power-manager "Feature request : Possible improvements for notifications" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399492
<djsiegel1> mac_v: mpt is now adding to the spec
<mac_v> oh ok...
<mac_v> djsiegel1: Bug #394184 , the post-extraction says "Open the destination" , this could be simplified to -> "Show files"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394184 in hundredpapercuts "Simplify the file roller post-extraction dialogue window" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394184
 * mpt waves to mac_v 
<mac_v> mpt hi :)
<djsiegel1> mac_v: add the "Export as PDF..." bug to r4, add the unplugged notification to r5 and update appropriate bugs with a link to mpt's spec change, and add the extraction dialog bug to any round with less than ten
<djsiegel1> all are great finds!
<djsiegel1> please and thank you
<djsiegel1> mac_v: actually, I am thinking of invalidating the EoG papercut in r4
<djsiegel1> it's very confusing
<mac_v> djsiegel1: i cant add milestones :(
<djsiegel1> ah, you can't add to milestones?
<djsiegel1> we need a proper papercutters team next time around
<mpt> mac_v, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD?action=diff&rev2=172&rev1=170
<mac_v> djsiegel1: only the concerned devs have the privilages
<mac_v> mpt: \o/ , also i'v sent a set of the notify-osd icons *vertical* to kwwii 
<mpt> I need to read that g-p-m bug report in more detail, it probably doesn't cover everything people commented on
<mpt> In Jaunty I specced as few g-p-m changes as possible, because I was told it would soon be replaced by DeviceKit-power and therefore making major changes would be a waste of time.
 * mpt -> lunch
<mac_v> mpt: the notify-osd task *needs* to be done , the icons from the Ubuntu notify-osd are labelled different from the gnome notifications , these changes are done in notify-osd
<mpt> mac_v, ah, for battery icons?
<mac_v> mpt: yeah
<mpt> mac_v, I see, sorry, my mistake
<mac_v> mpt np... kindly reassign it
<mpt> mac_v, but why are the battery icons any of Notify OSD's business? It's gnome-power-manager sending them, isn't it?
<mpt> and then Notify OSD displays them just like it does for any other icon
<mac_v> mpt: if the patch is written in gpm then ubuntu will have to maintain a patch over the gnome gpm , but if we patch notify-osd instead , this is easier
<mac_v> mpt: similar, is already done for wireless notifications
<mpt> hmmmmmm
<mpt> you have a point there
<mpt> If Notify OSD uses custom icons for volume, brightness, and wireless, it should for power too
<hyperair> there are power notifications?
<hyperair> i wasn't aware
<mac_v> mpt: AFAIK all icons are changed in notify-osd , but for sure i know about wireless icons
<mac_v> hyperair: we are adding power notifications
<mac_v> hyperair: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD?action=diff&rev2=172&rev1=170
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> i thought it was added sometime back then removed again?
<mpt> mac_v, hyperair, those power notifications come from gnome-power-manager, which has always produced them (well, at least as long as notification-daemon has been part of Gnome)
<hyperair> hmm i haven't been seeing them recently
<mac_v> hyperair: they were *blocked* in Ubuntu , since they were considered redundant/uninformative , but now the notifications are being changed
<hyperair> aha i see
<hyperair> yeah i did hear something of that sort
<mac_v> hyperair: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/399492
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 399492 in gnome-power-manager "Feature request : Possible improvements for notifications" [Wishlist,In progress] 
<mac_v> djsiegel1: Bug #407116 this is a simple fix too , the gconf must be set to 0
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 407116 in hundredpapercuts "The thumbnail of an image should not be bigger than the image itself" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407116
<mac_v> nope scratch that... that causes an ugly behavior
<MDC2> any X developer here?
<MDC2> or just someone who knows a little bit about X stuff..
<aboSamoor> Hi, I installed kde 4.3 over ubuntu and now all the notification is messed up, can you help me ?
<chrisccoulson> aboSamoor - you want #ubuntu for support
<aboSamoor> chrisccoulson, I am running karmic 
#ayatana 2009-08-06
<mac_v> DanRabbit: ping... hi, i'v been doing a couple of your icons in 128 px for personal use.you wanted me to inform you if i did the svg , do you want them exactly as they were done for other sizes or more details added?
<mac_v> i find keeping them similar to to other sizes would be better
<mac_v> to the*
<DanRabbit> mac_v: whatever you've got :D
<mac_v> DanRabbit: i'v done only a couple of them for now , but will be doing more ... i'll send them when they are done :)
<DanRabbit> Cool, I'm excited :D
<mac_v> djsiegel1: what about thunderbird and messaging menu? < isnt it an unresolved issue too?
<djsiegel1> mac_v: what about it?
<mac_v> djsiegel1: it needs to be added to the unresolved issues! i would have added it , but since it is a specs page , didnt
<djsiegel1> ok
<bratsche> Hey mccann, how are you?
<mccann> hey bratsche 
<mccann> not bad
<mccann> you?
<bratsche> Not bad.  Just doing some late night hacking and chatting. :)
<bratsche> Which means not the most productive hacking. :)
<mccann> night.  where are you?
<bratsche> In Dublin this week
<mccann> not TX i guess
<mccann> ah
<mccann> sweet
<bratsche> Going back to Dallas in two days.
<bratsche> Looking forward to it.
<bratsche> Although Dublin is actually pretty nice now.
<mccann> now?
<bratsche> I didn't like it so much the previous time I was here.
<bratsche> I'm not sure why.
<mccann> i've never been
<bratsche> Hey ted!
<bratsche> tedg: Did you go to the Guinness-whateverit'scalled-place?
<tedg> bratsche: Yes.  Saw the largest-pint-glass-atrium in the world.  You really missed out if you've only seen inferior atriums in your life.
<bratsche> haha
<bratsche> You know what this calls for...
<bratsche> The world's largest glass ATORIUMUSOUPAINTO. If my life is, in fact this morning, following the absence of the atriums.
<bratsche> http://www.redheadedleague.com/tp/#121780
<bratsche> This is my new favorite thing in the world.
<tedg> Heh, that's funny.
#ayatana 2009-08-07
<SiDi> hi people
<SiDi> MacSlow: just wanted to tell you, i got xfconf support and theming support working on a local branch. Didnt have the internet lately so i couldnt push it anywhere, and im quite busy today too, but i just wanted to let you know before you work on the gconf keys for text size / color ;)
<MacSlow> SiDi, how do you define "theming" in that scope again?
<SiDi> you can set colors for bubble shadow / bg / text title / text body / text shadow
<SiDi> i might add gconf keys for sliders, they look bad with bright backgrounds
<SiDi> i also added gconf keys for text title / body size, they work with gconf & xfconf afaik
<MacSlow> SiDi, priority order for working on features/fixes for notify-osd has been shifted around during this week so I'll not be addressing gconf/xconf the coming week
<SiDi> okies
<MacSlow> SiDi, don't over commit there :)
<MacSlow> SiDi, I only want to introduce gconf-keys for...
<SiDi> i just read "gconf" in a notify-osd bug report so i wanted to make sure you dont do it since its done :P
<MacSlow> bubble-bg-color, bubble-bg-opacity, bubble-shadow, title-font, body-font, text-shadow-color
<SiDi> MacSlow: anyway it doesnt cost anything to have these keys :) i'll try to write a little app to turn notify-osd to black on white for people who have problems to read white on black
<SiDi> oh, for opacity too ?
<SiDi> (i used #rrggbbaa as strings for color, so actually it can handle bubble opacity)
<MacSlow> SiDi, I looked at your first patch and decided I'll need/want to split out gconf and xconf related calls do separte files each
<MacSlow> SiDi, hm... I don't think GdkColor takes rrggbbaa only rrggbb
<SiDi> oh
<MacSlow> SiDi, there's a gdk-function that can parse "#rrggbb" strings
<SiDi> ah great
<SiDi> i didnt have the internet so i wrote my own function :D
<MacSlow> opacity I'll plan to cover using a float-value (0.0f - 1.0f)
<SiDi> okey
<MacSlow> SiDi, I'll replace that with the corresponding Gdk-call
<SiDi> MacSlow: okey. Could you just write me a little guide with what i should do on the notify-osd + xfce bug report ? i'll write this properly this week-end
<MacSlow> SiDi, FYI gboolean gdk_color_parse (const gchar* spec, GdkColor* color);
<MacSlow> SiDi, you mean regarding splitting out the code or the color-parsing?
<SiDi> well, splitting out the code
<SiDi> its true its not easy to read at all right now, but it took me more time to make autotools work than to code it ;)
<MacSlow> SiDi, oh... well I'm not 100% sure what/how I'll approach that
<SiDi> me neither
<SiDi> We could use defaults.c that would include defaults-gconf and defaults-xfconf ?
<MacSlow> SiDi, just adapt your patch to use gdk_color_parse() for "#rrggbb" and use a float xconf-key for any opacity
<SiDi> okey, i'll do that for theming
<SiDi> i'll setup a branch as soon as i have the internet :p
<MacSlow> SiDi, yeah something like that
<MacSlow> SiDi, please avoid using the term "theming" it'll give the wrong impression on users
<MacSlow> SiDi, it's just providing some "hook" to allow distro/desktop-environment integrators to tweak notify-osd at runtime a bit
<SiDi> MacSlow: i wont pronounce it on bug reports :]
<MacSlow> good :)
<SiDi> MacSlow: i do want to have an utility to change the colors though, but i'll probably name it notify-osd-utils. Some users can really not read white on black
<MacSlow> SiDi, don't be surprised if I'll shuffle around your patch (formatting & Co)
<SiDi> no problem
<SiDi> i had a hard time writing it, i have a different writing style, and im back from 3 weeks of python :/
<MacSlow> SiDi, since I didn't yet find the time to write a hacking/coding-styleguide yet just do as you please (trying to follow notify-osd lead as good as you can :)
<MacSlow> SiDi, well... cleaning up such stuff is certainly more my responsiblity than yours so don't stress too much
<SiDi> okey, no problem
<SiDi> i noticed there were spaces only in half of the code for indentation anyway ;D
<MacSlow> SiDi, I'll also try to incorporate your battery/power info tweak suggestions into the g.p.m patch ... I'm trying to work on that today 
<SiDi> okey
<SiDi> i wont have time to give feedback on this before next week, though :P
<MacSlow> SiDi, I think most of this is covered in your bug-report... there's quite a lot of comments
<SiDi> Yup
<MacSlow> I'll see if there are any gaps of info
<mac_v> tedg: hi...the always present icon should be a seperate bug ?
<SiDi> And ironically xubuntu will likely give g-p-m up so i have to patch xf-p-m :D
<mac_v> indicator applet
<SiDi> (hello mac_v howdy ?)
<MacSlow> SiDi, well... that's you problem not mine ;)
 * mac_v waves at SiDi 
<SiDi> btw MacSlow i noticed the errors and strings you get from gconf are never freed, but i dont know gconf at all so i dont know if they should be or not
<MacSlow> SiDi, no that should be fixed in trunk by now
<SiDi> ok
<MacSlow> SiDi, ah... no wait... that'll come in with the pending gconf-key work
<MacSlow> SiDi, I was mixing it up with another class
<SiDi> ok
<SiDi> i hope my patches will still merge without conflict, MacSlow :D
<MacSlow> SiDi, we'll see
<tedg> mac_v: It's no a bug, it's a feature :)
<tedg> mac_v: But the "No Indicators" was definitely a bug and needed to be fixed.  Upload issues.
<mac_v> tedg: why! its kinda waste of space , when i dont use the apps
<tedg> mac_v: We're going to support having the applications in there even when they're not being used.
<tedg> mac_v: One of the things we found in usability testing is that folks would go there for their mail even when it wasn't running.  The idea that "this is the place that evolution lives" kind of thing.
<tedg> mac_v: I don't know if it's going to suck or be great, but I think it's worth trying for a release :)
<mac_v> tedg: "" One of the things we found in usability testing is that folks would go there for their mail even when it wasn't running."" this was with the icon displayed or without the icon?
<tedg> mac_v: When the icon was displayed, but with another application running.  So it was there, but didn't have mail for instance.
<tedg> mac_v: Also, I believe there has been a few bugs about the icon itself being transient.
<mac_v> tedg: that is becuase the indicator applet is using a wrong icon! that is why they are checking for mail!
<mac_v> mpt: ^
<tedg> One of the biggest that people can't remove it without starting an application that they don't use :)
<tedg> mac_v: Perhaps, but no one has proposed a better icon :)
<mac_v> tedg: i saw that bug too , but it can be removed from startup applications
<mac_v> tedg: why not use the "i"
<mac_v> as icon?
<tedg> mac_v: I don't know, that doesn't really say anything to me other than "generic".
<mac_v> this icon problem was mentioned in the mailing list , let me get the link
<mac_v> tedg: instead of using the general envelope icon for all > im icon can be used if pidgin is working > indicator applet shows the icon of pidgin  , and email icon is shown only when email client is open , and if both are present retain the mail icon
<mac_v> tedg: i'll file a wishlist bug for this ,always present icon , maybe it can be considered for later Karmic+1
<tedg> mac_v: Well, you might wait for the feature to be completed and decide if you like it first :)
<mac_v> tedg: oops! i already did actually ! :( sorry
<mac_v> tedg: the biggest problem for me is none of my apps[thunderbird/xchat] use indicator applet , and i rarely use evolution for calender ! so for me its a waste of space though i like to have it shown when evolution is used :(
<tedg> mac_v: Heh, the problem there is that xchat and thunderbird don't use the messaging menu ;)
<mac_v> tedg: yeah , thats why ;p ... anyways Bug #410220 , i filed it before you could reply...! 
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410220 in indicator-applet "Indicator applet Always shows icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410220
<tedg> mac_v: No problem, I'll comment.
<mac_v> :)
<DBO> ping njpatel 
<MacSlow> DBO, he's currently traveling (going back to London)
<DBO> thanks MacSlow =)
#ayatana 2009-08-08
<tgpraveen1> guys is there a keyboard shortcut to access  the fast-user switch applet
<tgpraveen1> ie
<tgpraveen1>  hopw do i open that menu using my keyboard so that i cant restart/shutdown etc
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: FUSA is still being reworked... currently in karmic , we are using user-switch-applet
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: you can ask tedg probably on monday , if they plan to implement it
#ayatana 2009-08-09
<mac__v> DanRabbit: ping... :)
<DanRabbit> mac_v: pong
<MDC2> mac_v, i'm here
<mac_v> MDC2: i'm testing with other themes
<MDC2> I'll have to get some breakfast, but if you find it depends on theme, let me now and I'll see if i can change the position of the menu in nautilus by some pixels..
<mac_v> MDC2: i think you have a point there about the themes
<MDC2> mac_v, karmic theme: clearlooks both gtk and metacity
<MDC2> I can see the difference in border size in my both themes..
<mac_v> but how come the the menu button doesnt cause this? when you press the menu button , no option is selected
<MDC2> probably a gtk bug as it doesnt ask the mouse pointer where it is..
<MDC2> hmm.. clearlooks seems to have an invisible 2px border
 * MDC2 created another folder..
<mac_v> MDC2: yeah,that triggers it more easily , dust sand is different , no border ;p
<MDC2> doesn't seems like a good solution to hardcode the popupmenu 2px southeast either..
<MDC2> mac_v, if you use menu button and then right click the mouse (at the same place) - you get a new folder
<mac_v> is there anyway to fix that , so that the right-click works like the menu button? ie,option doesnt get selected unless the mouse is moved
<MDC2> so it's probably a gtk bug..
<MDC2> it won't matter as you can still double click and a folder gets created - selected or not
<mac_v> MDC2: this doesnt happen in firefox , no option is selected
<MDC2> you're still holding the mouse over the option
<MDC2> looks like they've moved the menu a few pixels..
<mac_v> yup..
<mac_v> MDC2: can that be done?
<MDC2> in nautilus - sure it can :-)
<MDC2> but maybe a better place would be gtk land..
<MDC2> but we can start with nautilus 
<mac_v> MDC2: then pls fix it... in nautilus.. i dont think its a gtk bug  , lets fix it like firefox
<mac_v> fixing it in gtk will not be simple 
<MDC2> no, it won't
<mac_v> MDC2: yeah... in nautilus just moving menu a few pixels below the pointer  , will solve this perfectly 
<MDC2> "The default menu positioning function will position the menu at the current mouse cursor position. " (from GtkMenu doc)
<MDC2> http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/unstable/GtkMenu.html#gtk-menu-popup
<mac_v> MDC2: so are we stuck? or are you interested on fixing that from nautilus side? if so i'll confirm the bug
<MDC2> mac_v, and the fix should be in fm-directory-view.c around line 5565..
<MDC2> i could give it a try - but not today (or maaaaybe tonight)
<MDC2> depends on the girl ;)
<mac_v> hehe ;p
<MDC2> now breakfast!
<mac_v> MDC2: sure... if confirm it and assign it to you...  you can fix it at leisure.. :)
<MDC2> mac_v, yup :-)
<MDC2> mac_v, should we create an upstream bug as well?
<mac_v> MDC2: yeah... i guess it would already be reported upstream... if not needs to be reported... also mention the firefox behavior upstream
<mac_v> MDC2: the funny thing is this didnt happen when a similar bug was reported, i invalidated it!.. after i cleared all the .gnome .gnome2 .config files , the new rules are visible ;p now i'm searching for the old bug
<MDC2> mac_v, hmm - it *might* be a problem when you hold down the mousebutton and then choose an item.. it does work in firefox so it should work here too - but not sure.. now really really breakfast
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: the Templates icon is awesome!
<mac_v> djsiegel: Bug #410636 , gtk has made some changes , now nautilus needs a patch
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410636 in hundredpapercuts "right click on Nautilus is confusing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410636
<mac_v> djsiegel: MDC2 has offered to work on it
<bratsche> mac_v: That might be as simple as adding some extra padding to menuitems in the theme.
<bratsche> GtkMenuPositionFunc will obviously do it, but if it's a real problem for all menus then we should try to solve it for more than just Nautilus.
<mac_v> bratsche: actually its not just padding... the pointer does highlight the 1st menu item , this was not the old behavior , i test the similar bug 1 month ago , in jaunty which was a serially upgraded system , [had old cruft]
<mac_v> tested*
<ubot4> mac_v: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<bratsche> This computer is running on Jaunty and I see the issue.
<mac_v> bratsche: i invalidated this Bug #394712 , thinking it was an hardware issue , because i couldnt reproduce it , in my jaunty
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394712 in hundredpapercuts "Gnome: Right click. When I right click, 95% off time, it click on the first element in the context menu. (dup-of: 410636)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394712
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410636 in hundredpapercuts "right click on Nautilus is confusing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410636
<bratsche> Maybe you're right that something has changed, but I haven't noticed.  I try to keep on top of most of the gtk+ changes.
<mac_v> bratsche: firefox does this elegantly but lowering the menu just a couple of pixels..., the only other area is probably nautilus , i'm not sure of any other areas where this might cause problems... are you aware of any other apps?
<bratsche> Let's take a look at what gnome-terminal is doing, because it's not showing the same behavior.
<bratsche> gnome-terminal does not prelight the first menuitem when the menu pops up.
<bratsche> I need to run some errands, but I'll be back in a couple hours.  Let me know if you find anything interesting about this.
<mac_v> bratsche: weird , right-click on the title bar does *not* select the first option!
<mac_v> AFAIK no-where does it occur! i guess everyone else has fixed it apart from nautilus! 
<djsiegel1> DanRabbit: added support in GNOME Do for xdg-user-dirs icons so I can see your great icons more often :)
<djsiegel1> DanRabbit: bzr branch lp:~djsiegel/do/xdg-user-dirs-icons to test
<MDC2> mac_v, i'm kinda back... will be completly back in 30-60 min and then I could start looking in to the issue a little bit more
<MDC2> i have the same problem with window menus btw..
<mac_v> MDC2: it dont think it happens with windows menu , you have to make sure *not* to move the mouse , even the slightest movement prelights the option
<MDC2> mac_v, yes still there.. no movement ;-)
<MDC2> but only with clearlooks
<MDC2> bratsche, i have the same problem with gnome-terminal
<mac_v> MDC2: nope... not for me... even with clear looks it doesnt prelight , gnome terminal is also fine for me
<MDC2> this is strange..
<MDC2> but you have problem with nautilus?
<mac_v> yes
<MDC2> are you running karmic?
<mac_v> yes
<bratsche> I'm in Jaunty now, will test with Karmic later
<mac_v> MDC2: do one thing... create a new account and test it there
<MDC2> karmic or jaunty?
<mac_v> MDC2: for now in jaunty , this problem occured only after i cleared all my configs, so IMO cruft can affect the behavior
<MDC2> i'll do the testing in karmic first.. can't logout my desktp ;-)
<MDC2> i'll just make sure its up2date first
<mac_v> bratsche: how does the window menu behave for you?
<MDC2> could you reproduce window menu problem in any theme?
<mac_v> MDC2: nope... just checked, nothing in the default does this, even thought the border exists for the clearlooks , the option is not prelit
<mac_v> though*
<mac_v> MDC2: are you on a laptop or desktop?
<MDC2> virtual machine :-)
<MDC2> Font rendering is "Best shapes"
<MDC2> new user in karmic - plain default; problem in nautilus, no problem in window menu
<MDC2> mac_v, switching to clearlooks; the problem is in both menus
<MDC2> and just moving the mouse 1px up - the option is not selected...
<mac_v> MDC2: just checked in virtual bix, it *does* prelight
<mac_v> so pls dont test in virtual bix
<mac_v> box*
<MDC2> well... this *is* strange.. 
<MDC2> so, it depends on theme AND hardware..
<MDC2> X drivers?
<MDC2> I have no real hardware to test karmic on, sorry..
<MDC2> I'll see how metacity is showing there menu.
<mac_v> MDC2: hwo much space do you have on your system?
<mac_v> how*
<MDC2> well.. that's not actually a problem.. just.. dont wanna do it :)
<mac_v> MDC2: na... if you have a separate / and  /home , you could just dual boot with the same /home for both jaunty and Karmic
<MDC2> to much work restarting and getting all my apps :-)
<MDC2> running*
<MDC2> aha!
<MDC2> metacity is using the popup menu pos function
<MDC2> mac_v, http://pastebin.com/d221f2113
<mac_v> where is this file location... let me check in karmic
<mac_v> MDC2: ^
<MDC2> metacity
<MDC2> /src/ui/menu.c
<MDC2> look at line 517
<MDC2> if you have the source for nautilus, take a look in file-manager/fm-directory-view.c line 5567
<mac_v> woops... no source ;p
<MDC2> hmm... if I open the window menu far to the right so it cannot fit the menu to the right I can almost never get the menu to stay..
<MDC2> bbl
<MDC2> mac_v, back - you found anything?
<mac_v> MDC2: i dont have the source ... bbl
<MDC2> anyone with good insight of gtk_menu_popup () here? If i supply "data" without a function - is that used for anything?
<MDC2> because looking at the nautilus eel code, they're suppling data (GdkPoint) but NULL as function...
<MDC2> seems wrong to me..
<MDC2> from Company in #nautilus http://git.gnome.org/cgit/eel/commit/?id=5ee31ee96f0b3027808026fb62a06c4593d43583
<MDC2> mac_v, bratsche ^
<SiDi> MDC2: if you dont give it a function i believe it uses one
<SiDi> im not sure at all but i think it expects a mouseevent or a keyboardevent as data
<SiDi> depending on whether you clicked or used the menu key
<MDC2> SiDi, no - I checked the source for gtkmenu - and data is just data for the function
<MDC2> SiDi, if you look at the commit above, nautilus has had a function to move the menu a few px off. But when they removed that they just did it quick'n'dirty and didn't remove unessecary (can't spell) code..
<MDC2> So its a "bug" in nautilus, but no-one will ever notice :-)
<SiDi> okey :)
<kwwii> MDC2: huh, is that why the menu is not in line with the rest of the widgets?
<MDC2> kwwii, how do you mean with "not in line"?
<kwwii> sorry for butting in the conversation ;)
<MDC2> no problem - you're welcome to jump in :)
<MDC2> I've filed a bug against gtk for this.
<MDC2> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=591258
<ubot4> Gnome bug 591258 in gtk "Easy to accidentally select first option in popup menus" [Minor,Unconfirmed] 
<kwwii> MDC2: I think we are talking about the same thing...every time I right click on my desktop by accident it ends up making a new folder
<MDC2> yep, me too :)
<MDC2> (creating a folder)
<SiDi> i dont have this problem
 * SiDi uses thunar :P
<MDC2> well, probably exists in thunar in another theme (unless they've hacked around it)
<MDC2> as I'm not allowed to do in nautilus
<kwwii> MDC2: why can't you hack around it?
<kwwii> it might be a simple fix for the gtk theme
<kwwii> although I think that is unlikely
<kwwii> maybe adding a pixel or two more padding in the theme would make things somewhat better
<MDC2> kwwii, I asked in #nautilus and they sees it as a bug in gtk rather than nautilus and they have had a patch for it but removed it to be consistent with other gnome apps
<aboSamoor> I lost the brightness notification bubble that comes with notify-osd I only have the old one that comes in the middle of the screen ! Can you help me ?
<MDC2> I'll see what the gtk devs says about it first.
<SiDi> aboSamoor: its a bug in karmic's g-p-m
<SiDi> the patch needs to be ported to it
<SiDi> i think there is a report for it but you may wanna check
<aboSamoor> SiDi, can you point the Bug number, I am running Karmic up to date
<SiDi> im way too lazy to search for the bug :D
<aboSamoor> SiDi, I searched many times, if you mean Bug 344385 I don't think mine of the same type. maybe my search terms are not correct, do you suggest any special terms for making search better 
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 344385 in notify-osd "Brightness notification works only with Human Icons " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344385
<SiDi> aboSamoor: then it might not have been reported yet
<aboSamoor> SiDi, if you meant the previous Bug, I am trying to test it, i changed the icon theme to Human, should I restart/log off ?
<SiDi> its not this bug
<SiDi> you should report that the g-p-m in karmic doesnt use notify-osd notifications
<SiDi> (because the patch needs to be rewritten)
 * SiDi would like to point out that this patch should exist upstream btw
<aboSamoor> SiDi, what is g-p-m ? my search for another time is not working ;)
<SiDi> gnome-power-manager ;)
<aboSamoor> ok, I will file a bug against this package 
<aboSamoor> ubuntu-bug gnome-power-manager "The problem cannot be reported: This is not a genuine Ubuntu package" !
<dashua> aboSamoor, bug 406396
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 406396 in gnome-power-manager "notify-osd patch needs to be rewritten" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406396
<kwwii> MDC2: yeah, that sounds like the current situation...too bad
<MDC2> kwwii, yup
<kwwii> the good thing about problems in open source software is that it spurs change. Someone will either fix things or provide a better replacement
<kwwii> the downside of that is that it takes time :p
<kwwii> I suggest everyone switch to kde, you'll never have a problem on the desktop because they removed it :D
<MDC2> yep, but as you said, it takes time...
<MDC2> haha
<MDC2> never liked kde - but haven't tried 4.x yet - maybe someday when ... it's raining :-)
<kwwii> actually, with the home folder window on the desktop, once you get to know it, it makes more sense. funny that
<kwwii> oh, I would wait another 6 months if you want to be really impressed
<MDC2> i can wait :)
<kwwii> there are still quite a few (major) problems if you ask me
<kwwii> but it looks amazing ;)
<MDC2> can't give up gnome now when we're so close to world domination ;-)
<kwwii> lol, no doubt..that is the funny thing about the situation
<kwwii> ubuntu gnome is still the desktop to use to get things done, in any case
<kwwii> but things are a-changing, if you know what I mean
<MDC2> (can't say that much because of 1) risk o flamewar and 2) haven't tried kde)
<maco> i <3 kubuntu
<kwwii> netbook and desktop are kinda merging, so new ideas made now on a fundamental level might well pay-off in the end
<MDC2> gnome 3.0 and stuff
<maco> is prettier
<kwwii> sorry, have to talk to my wife
<kwwii> ...
<MDC2> maco, but gnome-shell is the new shit :-)
<maco> MDC2: it looks confusing to me
<maco> and it makes me wonder if id be stuck with metacity or if id still be able to replace the wm with one i like
<MDC2> actually i have no clue how its gonna work :-) 
<MDC2> didn't like the idea of change at all :-P
<MDC2> but it's nice someone trying anything new - and who knows it might actually be good :)
<kwwii> gnome-shell is a good start, perhaps but nowhere near the end result, if you ask me
<MDC2> kwwii - go talk to your wife!
<maco> im just wondering if the kwin tiling being written will be all keyboard controlled or if it'll be like Terminator, letting me retile with the mouse
<kwwii> re
 * kwwii leaves Tuesday on vacation until the 27th! w00t
<kwwii> and is out for the night
#ayatana 2010-08-09
<klattimer> kenvandine: I've made a merge request for the libindicator fix to this bug; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/564034 but the appindicators patch for ibus needs to be applied in the packaging stage, is that something you do? I was under the impression it is
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/564034)
<seb128> klattimer, hey
<seb128> klattimer, it's middle of his night
<klattimer> hey seb128
<klattimer> oh
<seb128> klattimer, ibus changes should be applied to the package yes
<klattimer> wouldn't it be nice to have timezone indicators in pidgin
<seb128> ted, bratsche, kenvandine are all us based
<seb128> ie it's 3:38 for them now
<klattimer> yeah, I thought kenvandine was europe that's probably because he was online in the morning when I started :)
<klattimer> maybe he was conferencing or sprint or something
<seb128> right, the week you started we had a distro sprint in europe
<seb128> anyway you can ask questions to davidbarth or me during european morning
<seb128> the ibus change needs to be reviewed by the canonical-desktop-team
<seb128> kenvandine will probably do it when he's around
<seb128> but feel free to assign the review to the team meanwhile
<davidbarth> hi
<klattimer> seb128: I think the review is already assigned
<seb128> klattimer, ok, excellent
<klattimer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/564034
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/564034)
<klattimer> does that look right to you?
<klattimer> I don't want to say fix committed because it's an updated package patch
<seb128> klattimer, yes, assigning to the canonical-desktop-team is fine, we review our bugs regularly
<klattimer> cool
<davidbarth> klattimer: the patch seems to conflict and replace a lot of files atm
<davidbarth> klattimer: apart from that, how are things with the keyboard indicator? in particular do i need to reclarify with design what they have to provide you with for icons?
<klattimer> davidbarth: how can it replace a bunch of files?
<klattimer> maybe I've got something messed up but it should be an absolute replacement to the existing patch
<klattimer> davidbarth: I'm pretty sure mpt has specced it up enough for the keyboard indicator
<klattimer> i need to get my teeth deep into the code and see if I can implement what we've spoken of
<klattimer> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52423973/05_appindicator.patch <- you are talking about this patch right?
<klattimer> davidbarth: I see what you mean with the patch
<klattimer> grr
<klattimer> something has gone very wrong here
<Cimi> chaotic, hi
<klattimer> davidbarth: I'm having some *issues* with bzr
<davidbarth> klattimer: yeah, maybe it's not proposed against the right branch / revision
<klattimer> davidbarth: that's a good point!
<seb128> what are you guys trying to do with icons there?
<klattimer> davidbarth: I've re-submitted the merge request with the correct changes
<klattimer> yay!
<klattimer> seb128: I've emailed Ivanka asking to get an artist to work on the replacements, given details of which files need updating etc...
<klattimer> the branch I've just proposed a merge for fixes the issue *for now* but we want to use themed symbolic icons, so that'll require a further change
<klattimer> however I don't want to make that change until we know we're getting icons for this release
<klattimer> so atm, we'll use absolute paths for the icons, after we've got some icons we can add themed icons
<klattimer> might not make it into maverick but we'll see
<davidbarth> klattimer: for design requests, make sure to CC me because i'm also managing the list of requests with Iain (ivanka is on holiday this week)
<seb128> I'm not sure to follow
<seb128> why do you need icons for the keyboard indicator?
<klattimer> ah, OK i'll forward on the email
<seb128> shouldn't that be labels?
<davidbarth> seb128: no, cannot after the (long) discussion we've had on the topic
<davidbarth> seb128: it needs to special decoration and that's better managed with proper svg icosn
<seb128> davidbarth, it's a label now
<seb128> why can't it be a label with indicators?
<klattimer> davidbarth: keyboard indicator is just labels with a background colour
<klattimer> icons for ibus
<klattimer> davidbarth: that isn't what was discussed to my recollection
<seb128> ok
<seb128> it does make sense for ibus ;-)
<klattimer> the point is that the status icon that currently exists is a label, which is squashed if it's too big
<klattimer> we do need to figure out how to get the label to look the way we want which is what I'm working on now
<klattimer> davidbarth: the current gnome-settings-daemon development branch is broken
<klattimer> I've tried a couple different ones but I can't built it
<klattimer> gst-a11y-keyboard-plugin.c undefined reference to gnome_settings_plugin_get_type
<klattimer> seb128: do you know anything about the above problem
<klattimer> seems you were the last to commit
<seb128> klattimer, which one did you check out? how do you build it?
<klattimer> lp:ubuntu/gnome-settings-daemon
<klattimer> built with dpkg-buildpacakge
<klattimer> seb128: I don't suppose it's possible i'm missing a dep
<klattimer> at least not with that error
<seb128> klattimer, let me try there
<klattimer> k cheers
<seb128> klattimer, hum, I get a similar error there as well but ld segfaults before
<klattimer> :/
<klattimer> not good
<klattimer> :(
<seb128> not really indeed
<klattimer> seb128: any ideas what can be done
<klattimer> is this upstrea
<klattimer> m
<klattimer> or something introduced by one of the patches
<klattimer> hmm
<klattimer> I should investigate this I suppose
<seb128> klattimer, seems a compiler issue rather than an upstream one
<seb128> klattimer, you can comment the LDFLAGS in the rules
<seb128> klattimer, it doesn't crash without the optimizations there
<seb128> klattimer, would be nice if you would still open a binutils bug about the ld crash if you get it though
<seb128> klattimer, right, confirmed it builds fine without the LDFLAGS
<seb128> the flag is not required, we can disable it until binutils get fixed if required
<klattimer> seb128: I assume you mean comment the whole LDFLAGS line from debian/rules
<seb128> yes
<klattimer> however when I do that I get an error on build that the 99_ltmain_as-needed.patch does not remove cleanly
<seb128> different issue
<klattimer> *head*desk*
<klattimer> :(
<seb128> we usually us lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu
<seb128> and bzr-buildpackage
<seb128> that's only the debian dir in the vcs
<seb128> and it uses the tarball for build
<seb128> that avoids such issues with patches after build
<klattimer> k
<klattimer> I'll do that instead
<seb128> if you need to edit a patch you can bzr bd-do
<seb128> that will send you in an uncompressed source
<seb128> when you exit 0 it applies changes to the vcs
<seb128> ie usually way is bzr bd-do
<seb128> edit-patch patch
<seb128> do changes
<seb128> exit twice
<seb128> but if you work on code changes you should rather get an uncompressed source with patch applied and work there
<seb128> no point to do packages builds when hacking until you get something ready to test
<seb128> ie hack away in a checkout, get a working patch and then try to go back to the packaging vcs
<klattimer> seb128: checking out and building the way you've said causes the same a11y bug to re-appear
<seb128> right, comment the LDFLAGS
<seb128> that's a binutils bug
<seb128> it doesn't like the -z,defs
<seb128> you should not get the other issues which was due to retrying a build in a non clean source
<klattimer> seb128: I actually checked out the source a second time and commented the LDFLAGS before I even tried rebuilding as I suspected that was the case
<klattimer> but the problem persisted
<klattimer> it's looking OK now though
<seb128> ok, not sure what happened before then
<seb128> but if that's working now... ;-)
<klattimer> seb128: do you know anything about the current g-s-d indicators patch
<klattimer> I can't seem to build it with the patch enabled
<klattimer> even though I've made sure it's configuring with support, and building with support
<klattimer> it still appears in the notification-area
<seb128> klattimer, how did you try it?
<klattimer> seb128: well, I checked the configure ac, which is set to default to auto
<seb128> kamstrup, did you try the xrandr or a11y one?
<klattimer> I can't find any specific calls to configure in the debian folder so I'm assuming all is well and that will configure with default
<seb128> run gnome-display-properties
<klattimer> and I built with bzr-buildpackage
<seb128> click the show monitor in panel checkboxc
<seb128> you get an appindicator for it
<klattimer> ah
<klattimer> so the app indicator for monitors is there
<klattimer> but no app indicator for the keyboard layout
<seb128> no
<klattimer> right... OK, well I thought both were included
<klattimer> there's another patch I'll make sure I can apply it over the top and see what's what
<davidbarth> klattimer: sorry, back here after some sprint break
<klattimer> np
<klattimer> davidbarth: the correct branch for libindicator is now waiting a merge request
<davidbarth> klattimer: i thought that the end of the discussion was thta having the "inverse video" flag was not a good extension of the API, and so that using pre-generated icons was the way to go
<davidbarth> klattimer: ah, ok cool
<klattimer> davidbarth: so you don't want the background rectangle as was suggested by mpt
<klattimer> in which case we'll only be using a label
<klattimer> no-icons
<davidbarth> klattimer: have the link handy? so that i can forward that to ted/bratsche; thanks
<seb128> klattimer, no, cf the bug I pointed on launchpad
<davidbarth> k
<klattimer> davidbarth: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/564034
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/564034)
<klattimer> for ibus
<seb128> klattimer, we dropped the keyboard indicator change previous cycle because appindicator didn't have label support and users want the current layout to be indicated
<klattimer> seb128: ?
<davidbarth> yes, way better for the patch ;)
<klattimer> to my knowledge libindicator now supports labels right?
<seb128> it does in trunk I think
<seb128> ted was working on it last week
<seb128> klattimer, I was just explaining why we don't use the patch for the keyboard loayout
<kenvandine> i thought that was in the last release
<seb128> the versions we had use an icon
<kenvandine> hey guys
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<klattimer> hey kenvandine
<seb128> kenvandine, we didn't get any indicator-application tarball for weeks no?
<seb128> kenvandine, I didn't see any maverick update in any case
<kenvandine> oh, i guess not
<kenvandine> with ted being out
<seb128> he said last week that he was a bit short and would rather roll one this week
<kenvandine> i guess i was just expecting that last week :)
<kenvandine> right, forgot :)
<davidbarth> klattimer: it does support labels, but i thought we said that adding that API was not the right thing to do
<klattimer> davidbarth: you're confused with ibus
<klattimer> we want icons only for ibus, and labels only for keyboard indicator
<davidbarth> hmm, maybe ;)
<klattimer> the current keyboard indicator uses labels only
<klattimer> albeit squashed with a cairo surface
<davidbarth> klattimer: but only labels, or labels with a surrounding frame?
<klattimer> we can either attempt the squash (which will be hard) or instead we just allow it to be the natural width of 4 characters
<klattimer> davidbarth: from what you'd just said, the surrounding frame has been dropped
<klattimer> at least that was my impression
<davidbarth> so to clarify
<davidbarth> ibus would have svg icons, based on what currently exists, right
<davidbarth> and g-s-d would get what? just labels, or labels with a frame?
<davidbarth> the frame i thought we had dropped the idea, to get back to plain svg icons containing those short labels with their enclosing frame
<davidbarth> and we said, it's not a problem if the font used for the g-s-d icon is potentially different from the system font, in that it represents the /keyboard/ font, as opposed to the font used to display things on the screen
<klattimer> currently ibus will use png icons until such a time as we've got themed icons, I'll cook a patch to hack support for theming ibus when we're ready for it
<klattimer> the problem is if we don't have the icons, and there may be some trouble with the artists as they're a bit strange in some cases
<klattimer> then we have to ship something better than 10.04
<klattimer> so we'll keep the branch I've submitted as is for now and we'll update it for theme support later
<klattimer> g-s-d would have just a label with no frame
<klattimer> but as I say there are no icons for g-s-d at all
<klattimer> even in the status area
<klattimer> so we just use a label
<davidbarth> klattimer: ok, so plain label, no frame, and the spacing between indicators will do the rest
<klattimer> yeah
<klattimer> exactly
<davidbarth> klattimer: once there, we could ask tedg to generate svgs at build stage, based on some template frame; but that's a 2nd level, nice-to-have evolution
<davidbarth> klattimer: cool
<davidbarth> klattimer: do you still have place on your plate to consider the g-p-m indicator too btw?
<klattimer> davidbarth: not before the 12th
<klattimer> I really want to get the feature bugs done before then
<klattimer> after that I've got to try and finish sense's patch for deluge/signal difficulties
<davidbarth> klattimer: ok, no worries, we'll talk later about this one then
<klattimer> cool
<klattimer> davidbarth: I've responded to your review comment
<davidbarth> bratsche: ping? could you comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~karl-qdh/ubuntu/maverick/libindicator/absfilename-ibus-bug564034/+merge/32077
<bratsche> Sure.
<czajkowski> iainfarrell: ping
<dieki> Is RGBA still planned for Maverick, or has it been delayed?
<dieki> Will it be turned on when the new theme lands?
<dieki> Hey, anybody know if RGBA is still planned for Maverick?
<dieki> Is RGBA still planned for Maverick?
<dieki> Is RGBA still headed for Maverick?
#ayatana 2010-08-10
<meebey> I have a question regards handling "seen" behavior of notifications which is not covered in the NotifyOSD wiki
<meebey> say for an IM app there is a private message received and the user is current not in the window window, a notification is shown
<meebey> now if the user goes back to the application (say because the notification is not supporting actions) should the app clear the notification as soon as the window is focused and the user is seeing the message?
<meebey> kenvandine: you are around?
<meebey> kenvandine: see twitter replies :)
<klattimer> morning all
<didrocks> hey klattimer, how are you?
<klattimer> doing good
<klattimer> gonna have to split up a patch today and try and wangle it into a partly already patched bit of code
<klattimer> *sigh* a programmers work is never done
<didrocks> klattimer: yeah you can always refactoring and such ;)
<didrocks> klattimer: I'm cleaning openoffice package this week, I can ensure you it's not a joy as well :)
<klattimer> didrocks: ouch, ooo is hell I'm sure
<didrocks> klattimer: yeah, the makefile for the packaging (debian/rules) is more than 3 000 lines :/
<klattimer> I can believe it
<klattimer> morning seb128
<seb128> hey klattimer
<klattimer> seb128: I can't seem to find the libappindicator with the set_label api in launchpad
<klattimer> any ideas where it might be?
<seb128> klattimer, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/indicator-application/
<seb128> I guess lp:~ted/indicator-application/labels-in-the-indicator
<seb128> or, and lp:~ted/indicator-application/label-in-the-lib
<klattimer> oh I ended up on https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application
<seb128> right that can be confusing on launchpad
<seb128> if you browse from the packages you land on ubuntu specific things
<seb128> not upstream projects which is what you want there
<klattimer> k
<klattimer> although launchpad is great
<klattimer> it has some minor issues like this I'm slowly learning
<djsiegel> vish: oing
<djsiegel> ping*
<vish> djsiegel: hey.
<djsiegel> vish: found a juicy paperctu
<djsiegel> papercut even
<vish> djsiegel: cool!
<thorwil> interesting metaphor-combo :)
<djsiegel> mmm, taste the delicious papercut juice
<djsiegel> vish: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/615793
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 615793 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "For each file received over bluetooth, a dialog is opened and must be dismissed (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<vish> hmm , i think there was a notify-osd spec for that already..
<vish> morphing windows?
<bdrung> i am testing the ubuntufont. it looks ugly in the gnome-terminal, because the terminal tries to use it monospaced. what the plan for monospace?
<klattimer> bdrung: you should never use a non-monospace font in a terminal because it'll bork badly
<klattimer> switch to another font, I'm not sure that the ubuntufont even has a monospace one planned
<bdrung> klattimer: that's the question: is there a monospace version planned?
<klattimer> dunno
<klattimer> monospace fonts are hard as they require very very intrictate understanding of how monospaced fonts are applied
<klattimer> e.g. the { is better for programmers when it's very OBVIOUSLY a { same with 0 which should be struck through or dotted to make it clear
<bratsche> bdrung: I've never heard that there is a monospace version planned.  I suspect there is not.
<bratsche> bdrung: Actually, I was just told by a couple guys on the design team that they think there is a plan for it, but I don't think there is any timeframe for it.
<bratsche> brb
<bdrung> having it on the todo list is better than nothing
<klattimer> davidbarth: I'm currently hacking on the gsd indicators and there's a bit of a problem
<klattimer> it seems libgnomekbd might need patching in order to indicate the current layout
<klattimer> seems it has a subclass in there for the status_icon
<klattimer> :/
<davidbarth> klattimer: hi
<klattimer> so I doubt i'm going to be able to get this done by tomorrow
<davidbarth> hmm, what about wrapping that class into an app. indicator version but at gsd's level?
<davidbarth> hmm, or
<davidbarth> klattimer: do you have an idea who else may be using that libgnomekbd class?
<klattimer> davidbarth: it looks like it isn't used by anyone else
<klattimer> it uses cairo to draw the surface
<klattimer> I'm trying to find a way to get the current layout text out of the thing to set as a label
<davidbarth> what i'm wondering is if a g-s-d patch only gives that change a better chance of being accepted upstream as a build dependency / or something easier to distro-patch
<klattimer> but then I have the problem of how/when to set the label
<davidbarth> as opposed to messing up with a lib api signature
<klattimer> i think you're right
<klattimer> hacking the lib would be problematic
<klattimer> but I doubt anything else is using the gkb_status_icon
<davidbarth> wdym with how/when to set the label?
<davidbarth> if done at the library level? or when youṕ re in g-s-d?
<klattimer> well, in the status icon, the label changes on click, or by the menu
<klattimer> but with our indicators it might be slightly more problematic
<klattimer> this has a lot of weird code crossover between libgnomekbd and gnome-settings-daemon
<klattimer> it's not very well segregated at all
<davidbarth> well, i don't have the code handy right now
<klattimer> I'm printing the function which I believe does the work
<klattimer> I'll pull it apart and find the bits which matter
<davidbarth> but i'd say keep the lib manage the model side of the story, and duplicate what it'd take in g-s-d to cleanup the "view" side
<klattimer> see how hard/easy it'll be to make gsd do this for app-indicators
<klattimer> I really don't want to touch libgnomekbd
<davidbarth> right
<seb128> didn't the patch from jen in lucid did that?
<seb128> ie was touching only g-s-d
<seb128> libgnomekbd is also used in the gnome-screensaver unlock dialog to indicate the keyboard layout
<klattimer> davidbarth: seb128 I think I might be able to do it without libgnomekbd but it's going to be messy :/
<seb128> we had a patch working last cycle, can't you just reuse that and use the new api to the set the label?
<seb128> the only issue it had is that it used an icon and that didn't reflect the layout
<seb128> because there was no set_label yet
<klattimer> seb128: that's what I'm trying to do
<klattimer> but the problem is that libgnomekbd keeps all the labels private in a "globals" struct
<klattimer> and has no method to get_short_name_for_group(int group) or some such
<klattimer> which I could use directly
<klattimer> instead I'm going to have to recreate some of the code from libgnomekbd in order to get it to work
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's suboptimal but it seems there is no better way
<klattimer> seb128: take a look
<klattimer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/475924/
<klattimer> this is the code I've lovingly extracted from libgnomekbd
<klattimer> in libgnomekbd this code is spread across so many different parts of the file, I'm not sure if there'll be some kind of dependency on the order of things or what
<klattimer> but that's basically what's needed in order to get the short names out for the label
<seb128> ok
<seb128> session restart brb
<davidbarth> klattimer: things live in libklavier actually, right? so the libgnomekbd is just a wrapper around the actual model data; so i think that's fine to shortcircuit it
<klattimer> davidbarth: that's pretty much the plan
<klattimer> although it's ugly
<klattimer> and requires a bit of digging
<klattimer> not sure I can get this done by feature freeze :/
<davidbarth> klattimer: you mean this week?
<klattimer> yeah
<davidbarth> well, log off or /away; we'll let you work now ;)
<klattimer> :)
<klattimer> its OK, I've got multiple machines here
<klattimer> it's like the setup in swordfish in my office
<klattimer> except the multiple displays aren't arranged in a particularly cool way
<meebey> is appindicator a replacement of gtk statusicon if available?
<klattimer> meebey: yeah
<klattimer> in basic terms
<klattimer> it's actually an improvement on the concept of the notification area in many many ways
<meebey> ok, and whats the connection to messaging menu? is it ok if my application support messaging menu + app indicator?
<klattimer> meebey: that depends on how you classify the usage of either function
<klattimer> if it's ONLY messaging related, then messaging menu
<klattimer> if it's got some bits which are outside of the messaging menu scope, then pop it in the indicator applet
<klattimer> meebey: there are specifications for this on the wiki, I'm really busy right now, but hope you get on well with using the API's
<klattimer> personally, I really really like app-indicators, and am currently working on porting apps to use it
<meebey> I am reading the wiki right now, thanks
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators
<jcastro> and
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomStatusMenuDesignGuidelines
<meebey> I will treat gtk statusicon as deprecated then and add addindicator support to smuxi
<jcastro> oh awesome, you're the smuxi person?
<meebey> the issue with statusicon is that I cant enable it by default as per GNOME HIG ;)
<meebey> jcastro: yeah I am the crazy hacker
<jcastro> I think for irc programs it's supposed to be a messaging menu? at least that's how it is with xchat
<meebey> jcastro: look: http://twitter.com/smuxi/status/20763746895
<jcastro> oh dude, nice
<meebey> jcastro: while reading all the madness patches, I think I have better ayatana support than all the other apps out there ;)
<jcastro> I've been meaning to try smuxi for a while
<jcastro> meebey: oh, check this out
<dieki> Hey, does anybody know if RGBA is still planned for Maverick?
<meebey> jcastro: I have find some design issues that should be discussion on the mailing list
<meebey> s/find/found/
<jcastro> do you do anything funky with your menus? or just normal gtk menus?
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationMenu
<jcastro> dieki: I don't think it is, I could be wrong though
<meebey> jcastro: no special menu, just plain gtk menu, I would like to know of ApplicationMenu works with smuxi or not
<meebey> jcastro: its not packaged in debian yet I think
<jcastro> meebey: I see it in ubuntu, so it must be in debian
<dieki> jcastro: Okay, thanks. Wonder why it got delayed again... (Not that it being delayed from Lucid was really suprising)
<jcastro> I can test it with the menu now
<meebey> jcastro: if you want to give the ayatana support in smuxi a go, grab it from git
<jcastro> dieki: last I saw there were still bugs?
<jcastro> meebey: let me rule out that the menu works first
<dieki> jcastro: Well, in that case it's probably right in being delayed. I'm suprised RGBA wasn't on during the alphas though, it would have gotten far more testing.
<jcastro> dieki: I think it's more of a case of finding time to fix the bugs than getting bugs filed
<jcastro> meebey: ok I need to update my netbook and whatnot, I'll test the menu and then try it from git
<dieki> jcastro: Ah, okay. Thanks.
<meebey> jcastro: the main purpose of the status icon currently is to hide/show main window and quit, or should I skip app indicator on this case? I am open to use th app indicator for new innovative things but this is new land to me :) and I dont have (actually know) a single application supporting this for some inspiration
<meebey> jcastro: thanks for testing :)
<jcastro> I am unsure of the design aspects
<jcastro> posting on the ayatana list asking for recommendations might be a good idea
<jcastro> or maybe mpt is around to give a recommendation
<meebey> ok, will do
<klattimer> jcastro: hows it going?
<jcastro> klattimer: good, you?
<klattimer> good good
<klattimer> cooking up a patch for keyboard indicator right now
<jcastro> klattimer: I don't know if I mailed you but I am off this week, just checking in on occasion.
<klattimer> it's looking OK
<jcastro> they keeping you busy?
<klattimer> yeah, there's been a lot to look over to get myself up to speed on some things
<klattimer> but I'm hanging in there and getting through it
 * jcastro nods
<klattimer> hoping I can get this patch done today
<klattimer> so I can maybe get the indicator for bluetooth tested and working by friday
<mpt> meebey, I suggest using the messaging menu instead of having a separate menu.
<mpt> meebey, how to handle IRC (where there's a hum of messages, and many of the messages aren't for you) is an interesting problem I haven't thought much about yet.
<meebey> mpt: I solved that already, it only triggers on highlights
<mpt> fair enough
<meebey> mpt: that is, nick said on channel or pms
<meebey> even says who said your nick on channels :)
<meebey> mpt: the messaging menu can't have a context menu per application, I should live with that I guess? users should click on icon to get the window and then use the window menu, right?
<mpt> yes
<meebey> mpt: ok thanks
<meebey> mpt: another topic I would like to get guidelines for is the close behavior of a window
<meebey> what is the recommended way for that?
<mpt> meebey, I'm not sure what you mean
<gambs> bdrung: ping?
<meebey> mpt: when you click the closee button the main window should it quit the app, hide the window, etc
<bdrung> gambs: pong
<meebey> mpt: thats a question that pops up when messaging menu and/or application menu gets used
<mpt> meebey, if it's a single-window application, closing the window should exit the application. We try to have a clear distinction between (a) applications, which are based around windows and sometimes have a status menu, and (b) services, which are most often accessed from a status menu but sometimes have a window.
<meebey> it's a tabbed single window for all the chats, so close should exit I guess
<meebey> mpt: thanks for the info
 * klattimer thinks he *might* have fixed the keyboard indicator 
<klattimer> wooohooo
<klattimer> building now :)
<nickster> lo folks... ux bod here lurking for a bit...would like to contribute to the ayatana/ubuntu UX development, so will lurk until more clued
<mpt> hi nickster, welcome
<klattimer> ok, well that didn't fix it :(
<klattimer> now I have no indicator at all
<klattimer> :/
<klattimer> tedg: is your branch label-in-lib for libappindicator complete?
<tedg> klattimer, Yes, I'm working on merging it now.
<klattimer> ok cool, I'm testing and hitting a snag, just wanted to check that it does what's expected right now, so this is definitely a problem with my code
<klattimer> it's kinda hard to test gnome-settings-daemon as it starts/restarts on login so I can't get output
<klattimer> do you have any ideas wrt to that?
<klattimer> tedg: I'm having trouble with your branch
<klattimer> I have app_indicator_new (...) and then immediately after app_indicator_set_label(app_indicator, "KBD_LABEL", NULL);
<klattimer> and the label still isn't set
<klattimer> maybe I should wait to test my patch until you've merged?
<tedg> klattimer, As in the property isn't set or that the indicator isn't showing the label?
<klattimer> the indicator isn't showing the label
<tedg> klattimer, Yeah, that branch only fixes the lib, there's another one that fixes the indicator.   I split it in to two to make the review easier :)
<klattimer> ok, well let me know when you've merged so I can test it
<klattimer> I'll still be around tonight later as it's approaching "home time" in the UK
<klattimer> so drop me a shout when it's done, I'm really eager to see if this patch is actually working
<klattimer> want to get it off my plate if you know what I mean :)
<tedg> klattimer, There, all in.
<tedg> klattimer, Yeah, I understand.
<klattimer> oh whats the lp: branch?
<tedg> klattimer, I want to see it work in more than the demo app as well too :)
<tedg> klattimer, lp:indicator-application
<klattimer> hehe
<klattimer> wicked
<klattimer> :)
<klattimer> to clarify, does setting a label unset the icon?
<tedg> klattimer, In the examples directory there is a small program that sets a label, just if you want to check things.
<tedg> klattimer, No, it shows the icon as well.
<klattimer> tedg: is there a way to unset the icon, or can you just app_indicator_new with a null icon?
<tedg> klattimer, No, I think the requirement from design was to always have an icon.  Though we should probably double check that.
<klattimer> mpt would you like to clarify?
<tedg> mpt, I thought when we discussed putting labels in app indicators, we said that we were going to require an icon as well.  So there'd always be one.  Is that what you remember?
<mpt> tedg, yep.
<klattimer> mpt: are there no concerns about the space being taken up by an icon+label?
<mpt> klattimer, a label should be used only when it's extremely useful (e.g. for showing the time remaining on battery)
<mpt> Most of the time it should be just an icon.
<klattimer> mpt: well, we can't do icons on keyboard indicator
<klattimer> we just have GBr, GBr2, USA etc... as a label text
<mpt> klattimer, I've already specified in great detail what that icon should look like. I recognize you might not be able to implement it as an icon in time, but please don't persecute me about it
<klattimer> ok
<klattimer> cool
<mpt> How you implement it is up to you and tedg
<klattimer> tedg: where's the test
<klattimer> after updating I still see no label
<klattimer> oh hang on I've found it
<klattimer> dumbass me
<klattimer> :/
<tedg> klattimer, You may need to restart the applet to load the new library.
<klattimer> tedg: I logged out and back in
<tedg> klattimer, That should work too :)
<klattimer> I dunno, I'm gonna look at your sample client
<klattimer> to see what I've done wrong
<klattimer> tedg: the only difference I see is that I hadn't set the guide
<klattimer> but there's a chance that the plugin is crashing perhaps, so that would account for the non-existent label :/
<tedg> klattimer, Hmm, that shouldn't make a difference.  Do you set a menu?  Sometimes people forget that, but it's required.
<klattimer> tedg: a menu is definitely set
<tedg> klattimer, Is there an icon but no label?
<klattimer> as it worked with just an icon
<klattimer> no icon or label
<tedg> klattimer, Hmm, look in ~/.cache at the log and see if it has anything?
<tedg> klattimer, Also, if you grab libindicator-tools you can run $ /usr/lib/libindicator/indicator-loader /usr/lib/indicators/3/libapplication.so  and it will put the app indicators in their own window.  But then give you output when they get added and removed.
<klattimer> tedg: awesome tip, except gnome-settings-daemon is loaded on login/logout so it makes it a bit harder
<klattimer> can't seem to load it any other way
<klattimer> nothing appears to be in the logs, I've changed my code, removing the major changes and just setting the label to see what's going on there
<tedg> klattimer, Hmm.  I've not tried it before, but could you run the bustle logger at login and what the dbus traffic?
<tedg> klattimer, I think there's some sort of race in libappindicator where sometimes things at startup fallback into the notification area, but that doesn't sound like what you're seeing either.
<tedg> klattimer, But, perhaps the dbus traffic would give a clue.
<klattimer> maybe
<klattimer> tedg: your code must be fine as without my additions to the patch it sets the label
<klattimer> I'll have to work out what my bugs are
<klattimer> ;/
#ayatana 2010-08-11
<klattimer> seb128: i noticed last night you put a fix released against the deluge related menu signals bug
<klattimer> is it actually fixed?
<klattimer> sense said that testing it only partly fixed the problem?
<seb128> klattimer, hi
<seb128> klattimer, the gtk update just adds the signal for submenu updates
<seb128> klattimer, the appindicator side needs to be update to use those signal now, which is what sense started before his holidays
<seb128> I think he let a comment on the bug about his work on progress
<seb128> somebody should probably pick that up and debug the remaining issues
<klattimer> seb128: yeah I was going to after the keyboard indicator
<klattimer> if the fix is released then all good
<klattimer> makes things easier for me
<LucidFox> didrocks, thanks for sponsoring liferea!
<didrocks> LucidFox: yw :)
<LucidFox> later today I might post a just-before-FF Debian merge debdiff for 1.6.4
<klattimer> seb128: I'd appreciate it if you could take a look at the patch I've just uploaded to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ayatana-ubuntu/+bug/599844
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 599844 in Ayatana Ubuntu "Port the keyboard indicator in gsd to use the app. indicator protocol (affected: 1, heat: 10)" [Medium,In progress]
<klattimer> it's *working* but will possibly leak memory
<seb128> ok
<klattimer> well, it WILL leak memory, but I think that's due to freeing the label text
<klattimer> seb128: the parts that should concern you are commented with "Karl Lattimer" so you can search it easily
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I'm a bit busy right now but will do that in the afternoon when I do sponsoring and reviews
<klattimer> cool
<klattimer> mpt: would you like to take a look and comment; http://dl.dropbox.com/u/889043/ibus-and-keyboard-indicators.png
<mpt> klattimer, a big improvement. Do you have screenshots of each when open?
<klattimer> nope, but I can try and make one for you
<klattimer> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/889043/layout-open.png
<klattimer> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/889043/ibus-open.png
<klattimer> mpt, there you go
<klattimer> mpt there are still a couple of upstream bugs regarding the text that shows in the label, I've tested the status icon and found that the same is true of that
<klattimer> but the main thing is, it works :)
<mpt> klattimer, good stuff. It looks like the next most important thing to do, if you want to keep working on it, is to use radio items for the input methods, so that the currently selected IM ends up with a dot next to it.
<klattimer> mpt I'll take a look at that
<andreasn> JanCBorchardt_, you're a bit into indicator applet, right?
<klattimer> andreasn: I'm doing work on them atm
<klattimer> anything I can help with
<andreasn> hey klattimer
<klattimer> hey
<andreasn> I'm trying to get libnotify-mozilla to run on Thunderbird
<andreasn> but it won't show up in the indicator menu for some reaso
<andreasn> n
<klattimer> right.. hmm
<andreasn> this thing: http://ubublogger.wordpress.com/
<andreasn> wanted to check if others had more luck with that
<klattimer> did you read the comments here? http://ubublogger.wordpress.com/2010/07/03/new-bug-fix-release-libnotify-for-mozilla-version-0-2-1/#comments
<klattimer> I haven't tried this, and I don't think it's within my scope to do so
<klattimer> but it seems others are having similar problems
<JanCBorchardt_> andreasn, not coding-wise. or what do you mean?
<andreasn> aha! installing python-indicate did the trick apparently!
<klattimer> seb128: can you change the assignee on this bug to canonical-desktop-team https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ayatana-ubuntu/+bug/599844
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 599844 in Ayatana Ubuntu "Port the keyboard indicator in gsd to use the app. indicator protocol (affected: 1, heat: 10)" [Medium,In progress]
<klattimer> actually no hang on, I still need to talk to ted about something
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> tedg, i know....
<tedg> kenvandine, So I'm not sure how that'd work really.
<kenvandine> so basically it is busted in lucid
<tedg> kenvandine, What uses the dbusmenu GIR files?
<kenvandine> building telepathy-indicator
<tedg> Ah
<kenvandine> although... that should be the vapi
<tedg> I don't think that's your biggest problem though... I don't think the libindicate one works without the change.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> well i don't really need it to work on lucid
<kenvandine> makes it harder for the telepathy guys to build it and play though
<tedg> Yeah, if it's Vala though, could you just grab the VAPIs?
<tedg> It seems like it's generating C, so who cares :)
<kenvandine> i wonder why it isn't
<kenvandine> oh, yeah the vapi file is wrong too
 * kenvandine really doesn't want to bundle the vapi file though
<tedg> Yeah, I understand that -- but it might be the easiest solution for Lucid.
<klattimer> tedg: working patch added to this bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ayatana-ubuntu/+bug/599844
<klattimer> if you want to test it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 599844 in Ayatana Ubuntu "Port the keyboard indicator in gsd to use the app. indicator protocol (affected: 1, heat: 10)" [Medium,In progress]
<klattimer> one problem though, if I start freeing everything it causes a segfault, I think that might be because of freeing the label's gchar *
<klattimer> would that be a valid assumption?
<tedg> klattimer, Hmm, that might be true, but it'd be a bug :)
<klattimer> tedg: ok well I'll rebuild and test the theory out let you know the result
<tedg> klattimer, Sweet, thanks!
<klattimer> meh it'll only be the 10 gazillionth time today I've rebuilt this package
<klattimer> one more won't hurt
<klattimer> ;0
<klattimer> tedg: good news it isn't the freeing of a label which breaks it
<klattimer> bad news is, it's going to be a much harder problem to solve :/
<tedg> klattimer, valgrind?
<klattimer> tedg: if I knew a way of getting it to run in valgrind
<klattimer> still having a hard time finding a decent way to debug it
<tedg> klattimer, Could you run it in an xvfb window?  That way it'd be by itself?
<klattimer> it's currently a case of try and fail
<klattimer> tedg: don't think so
<gambs> Can anyone tell me if this bug ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/593380 ) being marked 'invalid' will mean I won't be able to use Unity any time soon?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 593380 in bzr-builder "Unable to build dpkg v3 (quilt) packages (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
 * bratsche summons tedg
#ayatana 2010-08-12
<kklimonda> gambs: no, it just means the bug isn't in Unity itself - the second task, against ati driver is confirmed
<gambs> Yes, I'm just worried that there aren't enough time or resources to get it working.
<gambs> Thank-you for answering, however.
<gambs> Is anyone around?
<klattimer> hmm, launchpad in read only mode...
<klattimer> for how long?
<vish> klattimer: looks like 1:30 hrs
<klattimer> right
<gord> vish, what version of mutter/unity do you have?
 * vish checks
<vish> gord: unity 0.2.22-0ubuntu1~lucid1
<vish> hmm , wait , i have weird apt pinning in place , let me correct that
<vish> mutter was 2.28.1~git20091208-1ubuntu7
<vish> pinned the unity ppa higher now, updating mutter
<Cimi> davidbarth: where's ted? :)
<vish> gord: yeah , i think that solved the packaging error , but now i get stuck with http://paste.ubuntu.com/476843/ ;)
<vish> Bug #578585
<ubot5> 'Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable\nResponse headers:\n---\nconnection: close\ncontent-length: 5474\ncontent-type: text/html;charset=utf-8\ndate: Thu, 12 Aug 2010 09:13:06 GMT\nserver: zope.server.http (HTTP)\nstatus: 503\nvary: Accept-Encoding\nvia: 1.1 wildcard.edge.launchpad.net\nx-powered-by: Zope (www.zope.org), Python (www.python.org)\n---\nResponse body:\n---\n<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHT
<gord> vish, oh dear, you have ati :( we don't really have ati chips to build/test with so we end up with more problems with those. can you file a bug against unity with that once launchpad is back online? the output of glxinfo would help a lot too
<vish> gord:  #578585 seems to be the bug.. but i'v tried those workarounds and it doesnt help .. :(
<vish> gord: but can file another bug, if it helps?
<gord> vish, no need for duplicates, but adding any additional info you feel is relavant to the original bug is helpful
<vish> yeah , sure
<davidbarth> Cimi: hi
<davidbarth> Cimi: not up yet, is in a US timezone
<davidbarth> Cimi: however Cody is next to me if needed
<davidbarth> Cimi: what's up? do you have changes to propose for the Thursday upload window?
<klattimer> seb128: I can't seem to get any of the resources to free correctly in this bug, can it be released as-is?
<klattimer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-ubuntu/+bug/599844
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 599844 in Ayatana Ubuntu "Port the keyboard indicator in gsd to use the app. indicator protocol (affected: 1, heat: 10)" [Medium,In progress]
<davidbarth> klattimer: whre's the issue?
<davidbarth> klattimer: in your patch?
<klattimer> if you search for Karl Lattimer
<klattimer> then you'll see a commented out chunk at the end of it
<davidbarth> ok
<klattimer> which is supposed to free the allocated resources
<davidbarth> the xklrec
<davidbarth> the crash goes down to libxklavier or?
<klattimer> davidbarth: well I don't know how to debug it
<klattimer> this is another problem
<klattimer> I just can't figure out how to launch it so I can gdb/valgrind or even g_print
<klattimer> if I kill it, I can't relaunch it because of some dbus error
<klattimer> it's not fun :/
<davidbarth> klattimer: one thing, the lbl_title, you can't free it as it's referenced in the label you passed to app_indicator_set_label; you'd need to g_strdup it
<davidbarth> klattimer: but then app_indicator would leak it atm
<klattimer> davidbarth: tedg said it should be ok to free it
<davidbarth> klattimer: according to the code i see it should not, as the string is not dup'ed, and passed directly in the g_object structure
<klattimer> ok, but the thing is, regardless of whether or not I free that string
<klattimer> it still crashes
<davidbarth> klattimer: have you tried free'ing anything else, because if that last string is the only one that crashes, we can live with it for a few days
<klattimer> I went through each free and commented them out bottom to top, rebuilt and test
<davidbarth> time for ted to review the string lifecycle for that prop
<klattimer> and it wasn't until all of them were commented out that it worked
<davidbarth> buh....
<klattimer> yeah, so basically any of those free's or unrefs will cause a seg fault
<klattimer> :/
<klattimer> and I can't find a way to launch it in a debuggable way
<davidbarth> does a test app using just the xkl code allow you to extract an entry, print it, and dispose everything else after that?
<davidbarth> klattimer: ie, is there something weird in the parts of the xkl wrapper that you forgot?
<seb128> kamstrup, how much does that leak?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> klattimer, ^
<seb128> kamstrup, sorry wrong completion
<kamstrup> seb128, no worries, happens to me all the time :-)
<klattimer> seb128: shouldn't be much
<seb128> klattimer, we can get it with a small leak and a bug to remember working on that before maverick as well
<klattimer> davidbarth: I'd have to create a self confined test case with the code in it
<klattimer> k
<andreasn> JanCBorchardt_, meeting now?
<davidbarth> klattimer: what seb128 said, let's go ahead with that, just open a bug to track the remaining issue then
<JanCBorchardt_> andreasn, yep
<andreasn> where?
<aday> mpt: ping!
<klattimer> davidbarth: can that bug be assigned to canonical-desktop-team then?
<klattimer> I can't reassign it
<davidbarth> klattimer: ok, will do
<bratsche> davidbarth, tedg: Can one of you review this once the patch updates?
<bratsche> https://code.launchpad.net/~bratsche/appmenu-gtk/correct-key-value-pair/+merge/32468
<tedg> bratsche, done
<bratsche> Thanks tedg
#ayatana 2010-08-13
<klattimer> seb128: in lp:ubuntu/maverick/ibus the old app indicators patch has been applied
<klattimer> even though the patch still exists in the debian/patches folder
<klattimer> seb128: in fact, my patch has been applied and then modified
<seb128> klattimer, hi
<seb128> to be honest I didn't check what the guy who did the update do
<klattimer> :/
<seb128> he probably just used the patch we had in lucid
<klattimer> seb128: no, it's weirder than that
<klattimer> the old patch is in the debian/patches folder
<seb128> well feel free to drop the patch and see if your version applies or need update
<klattimer> but, the new patch has been applied to the code and checked in
<seb128> no
<klattimer> ?
<seb128> would be very surprising
<seb128> I think it's just the new source format
<klattimer> it's been modified from what I wrote too
<seb128> the patch is in the debian dir but already applied when unpacking the source
<klattimer> and a comment added saying Icon from filename not supported yet for app indicator
<klattimer> seb128: it's all different
<seb128> hum
<seb128> so maybe he tried to take the work in progress version you had at the time he did the update
<klattimer> like the patch in lp:ubuntu/maverick/ibus is different to what's already been applied to the code and different to my ibus patch
<seb128> the guy who did the update is not a hacker
<klattimer> :(
<seb128> he tried to make some of the patch apply without conflict
<klattimer> all that needed to be done is change the 05_appindicator.dpatch
<seb128> well, just drop everything in that version and make your change apply to the new version
<klattimer> grr, this is going to be hard to unpick now
<seb128> don't bother about packaging
<seb128> unpick?
<klattimer> well, unless I can get a clean unpatched/broken version of ibus?
<seb128> well
<klattimer> what would the lp: address be for that?
<seb128> tar xzf orig.tar.gz
<seb128> apt-get source ibus
<klattimer> right but, I think the orig might have these same hacks in it
<klattimer> will the source be the new version you mentioned?
<seb128> it would mean that upstream commit some appindicator support?
<klattimer> no
<seb128> do apt-get source ibus
<seb128> rm the dir
<seb128> and untar the orig tarball
<klattimer> seb128: I'll create a bzr branch for the packager to use, perhaps?
<seb128> re
<seb128> klattimer, you can probably use the current source, I'm not sure to get the issue
<seb128> klattimer, does running "quilt pop" in the source does what you want?
<klattimer> I think I've got it ok now thanks for your help
<seb128> just run it a bunch of time to unapply the patches
<klattimer> I'll create a bzr branch and push it up somewhere so the packager can use it
<seb128> it's that the source you get has patches applied
<seb128> quilt pop unapply those
<seb128> you should get back to a source without the debian patches this way
<klattimer> quilt pop 06_show_menuitem.dpatch does not remove cleanly :/
<seb128> weird
<klattimer> I think he's checked it in after it's failed to patch or something
<seb128> hum
<klattimer> because 05, 02,01 all patch -R -p1 < patch
<klattimer> so I can reverse everything except 06
<seb128> can you try to "apt-get source ibus"
<seb128> cd ibus-1.3.7
<seb128> quilt pop
<seb128> if you get an error copy it there
<seb128> do it twice
<seb128> quilt pop
<klattimer> getting source gets me 1.2.0 not 1.3.7?!
<seb128> sudo apt-get update
<klattimer> ok now I have a clean source tree
<klattimer> I'll generate my ibus patch for this updated ver
<seb128> klattimer, thanks
<klattimer> seb128: updated patch has been uploaded to bug #564034
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/564034)
<klattimer> which isn't that bug
<klattimer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/564034
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/564034)
<seb128> klattimer, thank you and sorry for the trouble
<klattimer> np
<klattimer> these things happen :)
<davidbarth> bratsche: https://code.launchpad.net/~kamstrup/libindicator/robust-icon-loading/+merge/32566
<davidbarth> bratsche: do you know why ted had all of the explicit icon loading this way; kamstrup found that gicon currently uses the same scaling algorithm
<bratsche> I'm not sure what his reason for this was.
<davidbarth> bratsche: nevermind, the fix works; we'll check with him later today
<thorwil> nice example of assumptions vs testing: http://ignorethecode.net/blog/2010/08/13/opinions_vs__data/
<aday> thorwil: interesting. google are well known for having a testing-led design process. there's advantages and disadvantages to that, of course...
<aday> thorwil: http://stopdesign.com/archive/2009/03/20/goodbye-google.html
<aday> "that data eventually becomes a crutch for every decision, paralyzing the company and preventing it from making any daring design decisions."
<thorwil> aday: yeah, i had to think of that article when you mentioned disadvantages :)
<aday> thorwil: not that i think f/oss is in danger of an over-reliance on user testing ;)
<thorwil> aday: large improvements could be had with proper design methods or even just expert reviews that are then translated into changes. all before even testing, which could then bring to a further level up
<aday> thorwil: yeah, we're getting better at that, but there's a long way to go
<aday> thorwil: had some amazing results yesterday with a gsoc student, actually
<thorwil> aday: what worries me a bit is that i think some deep changes would be required for some real ux improvements. for example getting to a point where hierarchical filesystems either don't exist anymore, or are something a user absolutely never has to care about
<aday> thorwil: yeah, document management is *the* thing that needs fixing. i've talked about this with designers in the past, but we've never managed to get very far. we're all too busy fixing what we already have
<Cimi> davidbarth: received your mail
<davidbarth> Cimi: hi
<Cimi> davidbarth: I've just finished replying to the bugs
<Cimi> davidbarth: I didn't know about "the thursday window"
<Cimi> I was not at the pc because otto was busy with other tasks and told me to take some relax waiting him to come back on radiance ;)
<Cimi> but since yesterday we are finishing radiance
<davidbarth> Cimi: ok, cool
<Cimi> davidbarth: I know you love radiance, and you're gonna love this more
<davidbarth> Cimi: no worries, the upload window is an internal DX thing, but it does help to streamline the flow of changes between us and the desktop guys
<Cimi> I really like the new colors
<davidbarth> Cimi: hehe, have a screenshot?
<Cimi> yes but I want to share it when it will be perfect ;)
<davidbarth> Cimi: ok, i'll wait then
<seb128> klattimer, the ibus indicator doesn't seem to work there
<seb128> ibus-daemon --verbose gives
<seb128> "/usr/share/ibus/ui/gtk/main.py", line 61, in __init__
<seb128>     self.__notify.attach_to_status_icon (self.__panel.get_status_icon())
<seb128> TypeError: Notify.Notification.attach_to_status_icon() argument 1 must be gtk.StatusIcon, not None
<klattimer> seb128: ugh
<klattimer> maybe some of the patch corrupted
<klattimer> I didn't rebuild the package as the patch seemed to apply OK with offsets
<klattimer> can you try and select quit from the menu
<seb128> can you try to install it and see if it works for you?
<seb128> I've no menu or indicator displayed at all
<klattimer> I got a problem 1 out of 5 times that it breaks all the menu signals
<klattimer> oh!?
<klattimer> that's very strange
<klattimer> I'll take a look at it
<seb128> thanks
<klattimer> can you make sure you have m17n-db installed
<seb128> I don't
<klattimer> that's the package the icons come with
<klattimer> so you should probably install that
<seb128> installing
<klattimer> ... that /should/ already be a dep
<klattimer> :/
<seb128> it's not
<klattimer> :/
<seb128> $ apt-cache rdepends m17n-db
<klattimer> well, it's always depended on it
<seb128> Reverse Depends:
<seb128>   scim-m17n
<seb128>   m17n-contrib
<seb128>   libm17n-0
<klattimer> as in, always required the icons from there
<seb128> doesn't make a difference
<seb128> do you get the error with ibus-daemon --verbose?
<klattimer> have you tried restarting ibus?
<klattimer> hold on, I have to rebuild the package
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I killall ibus-daemon between tests
<seb128> well I'm trying by running ibus-daemon --verbose now
<seb128> "/usr/share/ibus/ui/gtk/main.py", line 61, in __init__
<seb128>     self.__notify.attach_to_status_icon (self.__panel.get_status_icon())
<seb128> TypeError: Notify.Notification.attach_to_status_icon() argument 1 must be gtk.StatusIcon, not None
<seb128> still getting that
<klattimer> I don't think that should be the case
<klattimer> so I'm gonna try and see what could be doing it
<seb128> I might be lacking a depends
<seb128> I tried to install some ibus-* to get input methods listed
<klattimer> seb128: i'm having trouble building
<klattimer> it's erroring on gir stuff
<klattimer> IBus-1.0.gir exists in debian/tmp but is not installed anywhere
<klattimer> ...
<seb128> klattimer, edit the rules
<seb128> dh_install
<seb128> drop the fail if missing thing
<seb128> that's because you have gir build requirements installed
<klattimer> k
<seb128> you can "debuild binary"
<seb128> to avoid rebuilding from start
<klattimer> seb128: yeah I see
<klattimer> another file changed between 1.2.0 and 1.3.7 and now relies on the status icon
<klattimer> I'll rework it
<klattimer> and update the patch
<seb128> klattimer, thanks
<klattimer> seb128: patch fixed testing now
<klattimer> seb128: I've fixed the patch
<klattimer> however another problem exists in that I can no longer add new input methods
<klattimer> and I think that's related to the ibus-m17 package no-longer existing in 1.3.7
<seb128> just install random ibus-..
<seb128> apt-cache search ibus
<seb128> I installed the latex one for testing
<klattimer> seb128: i still can't add input methods
<klattimer> but if you can check out my patch on the bug
<seb128> ok will do
<klattimer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/564034
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/564034)
<klattimer> and see if it works for you
<seb128> you can't select those in the combo box in the second tab?
<klattimer> I'm sure something went wrong in the packaging now that the ibus-m17 package is gone :/
<seb128> it's a bit non obvious
<klattimer> I can't press the add button
<seb128> you need to open the combo, select one and then click add
<klattimer> oh
<klattimer> nm
<klattimer> my fault
<klattimer> seb128: just tested and it works fine
<klattimer> :)
<seb128> excellent
<seb128> will review and upload that
<defreng> good evening guys :)
<defreng> I'm the developer of the gm-notify application and just wanted to ask if there are major API changes for since lucid, so I can adapt these into the application?
<defreng> I just scanned the wiki but couldn't find something really new
<defreng> *API changes since
<kirohtoli> hi, y wanted to ask djsiegel a few simple questions about ubuntu unity, but he's not on line. can please anyone else help me with this?
<kirohtoli> sorry about the bad english :(
<kirohtoli> ok, thanks anyway, bye!
<fR_> hey are any of the KDE folks around? I was wondering if someone could update the qt package in the dx-team PPA, currently the kubuntu PPA is newer so appmenu breaks.
<ScottK> fR_: The one in the Maverick archive should be current.
<fR_> ScottK: ah, and that includes the appmenu patches? are there plans to backport this to lucid?
<ScottK> Probably not.
<fR_> okay, thanks for the info.
<ScottK> We may have it in a PPA somewhere.  Let me check.
<fR_> oh, thanks. i have the kubuntu beta ppa which does include 4.7b2, but just not the appmenu patch.
#ayatana 2010-08-14
<haugmeir> Is there any good way to test whether there are any new messages in the Messaging Menu programatically or from the command line?
<haugmeir> libindicate-doc talks about IndicateListeners, but without much explanation, and it seems those are for capturing when your own entries in the messaging menu are clicked. Is there anywhere I can look for more information without reading through all of the source code?
<lamalex> haugmeir: I would look at the org.ayatana.indicator.messages on dbus
<lamalex> the most excellent d-feet is the best tool for exploring dbys
<haugmeir> Thanks. I'll take a look.
<defreng> good morning :)
<defreng> is there some change in the API for applications to integrate with the MessagingMenu since the lucid release?
<TenPhil> not to be a  bother, but I an having a problem with a UNE ppa package, that is causing the text of my menu items to be distorted. Any suggestions?
#ayatana 2011-08-08
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> hey there everybody
<om26er> bug 821538 could anyone confirm it on a slower system like a netbook etc?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 821538 in unity (Ubuntu) "[regression] expose have become quite slow with the last update of unity" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821538
<om26er> on my hunt for the regression it seems this commit http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/1332 brought in the regression, I reverted the commit and build unity again and now the expose is fine again
<om26er> andyrock, you are the author :D
<om26er> andyrock, ^
<andyrock> om26er, mmm...
<andyrock> for expose do you mean expo plugin or scale plugin?
<om26er> andyrock, scale i guess
<om26er> i dont know what to call it, when two windows are associated to the same window and you click on the launcher to do the expose
<andyrock> om26er, scale...
<andyrock> well i don't have a netbook and on my notebook it works well, but i think you are right
<andyrock> so it should be reverted
<andyrock> but i cannot do this... maybe njpatel ^^^
<om26er> andyrock, you have nvidia?
<andyrock> om26er, intel...
<om26er> just to check I reinstalled Oneiric and the problem is there, atm using the build that reverts that commit and everything is ok
<andyrock> om26er, i trust you... :)
<om26er> andyrock, and I love you (not in the weird way though :p)
<andyrock> om26er, ;)
<andyrock> om26er, we need an unity team member to revert its right?
<andyrock> *its->it
<om26er> andyrock, yes ofcourse anyone with the trunk commit right ;)
<andyrock> om26er, didier (didrocks) is the right one :)
<om26er> andyrock, yeah i know though not bothering anyone, its early in the day
<andyrock> andyrock, well there is no hurry... it's not a crash :)
<Kaleo> jcastro: sorry I missed your ping on Friday
<andyrock> om26er, ping
<om26er> andyrock, pong ;)
<andyrock> om26er, about the regression, try to set the hide launcher option to "never"...
<andyrock> om26er, and let me know if scale plugin is slow
<om26er> andyrock, i sec let me install the repo version of unity
<andyrock> om26er, np... take your time ;)
<om26er> andyrock, yes no problem with "never"
<om26er> scale works fine
<andyrock> ok ;) we should revert it but i've no idea how to solve the bug now :)
<andyrock> om26er, changing scale plugin is needed
<ephan> Scale Plugin works just fine on Unity 4.6.0 for me
<andyrock> ephan, but i think you have a "good" pc, right?
<ephan> If I didn't have one, I'd use Unity 2D
<zniavre>  good afternoon : i can't drag and drop icons from dash to launcher that is known  ?
<ephan> I have reported that already
<ephan> let me give you a link
<ephan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/815045 I didn't report that one, but is it that one?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 815045 in unity (Ubuntu) "Can no longer Drag & Drop any files onto Unity launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<andyrock> zniavre, ephan, it has been solved in trunk
<zniavre> andyrock ephan  thank you
<zniavre> good to know im not alone ...  :o)
<andyrock> zniavre, yw
<ephan> andyrock, is another Unity version expected to release (4.8.0 for example) before final 11.10 release?
<andyrock> ephan, of course :)
<ephan> Time to get latest daily build by the way
<Trevinho> agateau: around?
<jcastro> njpatel: hey what's the gobject introspection package I need to build libunity?
<njpatel> jcastro, build libunity? apt-get build-dep doesn't catch it?
<jcastro> configure: error: failed. Please install the package 'gobject-introspection' in order to compile libunity
<jcastro> it's lying to me
<njpatel> ah
<njpatel> jcastro, sudo apt-get install libgirepository1.0-dev
<njpatel> >
<njpatel> ?
<jcastro> got that already
<njpatel> jcastro, looking, hold up
<jcastro> sure
<njpatel> ls /usr/share/aclocal/introspection.m4
<Trevinho> njpatel: have you ever done some benchmarks in iteraring over std::map vs std::vector or std::list ?
<jcastro> njpatel: hmm weird, that file is in "gobject-introspection", I wonder what's up there
<njpatel> jcastro, hmm, not sure
<njpatel> Trevinho, std::vector > std::list > std::map as I understand it, though I might be wrong on the last two
<Trevinho> Mh, ok...
<Trevinho> Because I think I'm moving to map or list in some cases, since they give me more power...
<njpatel> Trevinho, I lie, it's most likely vector == map > list (as long as your not iterating the map by keys, just by whichever order it gives you)
<njpatel> Trevinho, what do you need to do?
<Trevinho> njpatel: in the indicator thing
<Trevinho> since I associate to each entry a view... To get the view faster i'd prefer to use a map
<Trevinho> damn... njpatel with the current unitycore implementation unity2d needs to get updated too... I hope to have the time to do that too... :P
<njpatel> Trevinho, yeah, unity-2d has no spare resources dude so we'd need that in tandem with unity otherwise we can't commit the new code :(
<Trevinho> Mh, ok... I'll try to do that, or I'll revert what I've done in unitycore to get only unity (for now) work as it should
<andyrock> JohnLea, present?
<JohnLea> andyrock; I'm here but in a meeting atm
<andyrock> JohnLea, np...
<andyrock> JohnLea, btw i'm working at unity dnd... i'm not sure about one thing: when dnd starts launcher icons that are not valid targets should be visible or should be desatureted?
<JohnLea> andyrock; launcher icons that are not valid targets should be desaturated.  BTW great news you are working on this item ;-)
<andyrock> JohnLea, and great news that the valid answer is "desaturation" :)
<ephan> I have a doubt in Unity's source code. Can anybody help me?
<jono> smspillaz, howdy
<jono> I am getting some crazy-bad screen tearing with Thunderbird - I filed a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/822929
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 822929 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Significant screen tearing when using Thunderbird" [Undecided,New]
<jono> would you mind taking a look?
<ephan> I have the same specs as you
<ephan> I think I can try and recriate it
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha oukou
<thumper> morning
<MrChrisDruif> Evening thumper
<MrChrisDruif> I finally found something on the wiki-pages about the workspaces launcher and added my idea =)
<HeavenSmile> Hi I just want to say that Unity rock.
#ayatana 2011-08-09
<artfwo> hi! can anyone help me with a problem - i have a gedit plugin, which creates an extra menu in the toplevel menubar. apparently, indicator-appmenu isn't aware of this and doesn't show the new menu - how can i fix it?
<RAOF> artfwo: Hm.  I'd guess you're hitting the same problem that freeciv was.  Let me grab the bug.
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> there is a new solution for this please ?
<zniavre> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37747/how-to-remove-apps-available-for-download-from-the-applications-lens
<artfwo> RAOF: you mean bug 743265?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 743265 in freeciv (Ubuntu Natty) "When using unity, the diplomacy and cities menus are not shown." [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743265
<RAOF> artfwo: Yes indeed.
<artfwo> RAOF: it seems they fixed it by disabling global menu for freeciv completely, this is unacceptable
<RAOF> That was the solution for the SRU, but there's also a proper fix in there.  Something about setting ubuntu-local?
<artfwo> looking
<RAOF> artfwo: http://gna.org/bugs/download.php?file_id=13612
<artfwo> RAOF: from the comments i get it freeciv has several menu bars. my case is a bit different - i am modifying gedit menubar (there is only one), and setting "ubuntu-local" property on it will make it inconsistent with the rest of the desktop
<artfwo> RAOF: instead, i'm looking for a way to notify indicator-appmenu, that menubar has changed and update it accordingly
<RAOF> artfwo: Oh.  I'd guess that's actually just a gtk/appmenu bug, then.
<artfwo> which should i report the bug against?
<RAOF> I'm unsure.  appmenu-gtk?
<MacSlow> greetings folks
<MacSlow> hey RAOF
<RAOF> Heya MacSlow
<oSoMoN> good morning
<mardy> Kaleo: hi, I'm afraid bug 687724 needs some decision from design team
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 687724 in unity-2d "Quicklist's "Quit" doesn't exit certain applications" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687724
<Kaleo> mardy: what's missing?
<mardy> Kaleo: I commented on the bug: sending SIGTERM is not going to do any better, IMHO
<Kaleo> mardy: I see
<mardy> Kaleo: the quicklaunch command should be renamed either to "close all windows" or "kill application and lose all unsaved data" ;-)
<mardy> Kaleo: meanwhile, I could take up bug 767367, which should be very easy
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 767367 in unity-2d "[launcher] Closed applications don't get their launcher counts cleared" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767367
<Kaleo> mardy: great idea
<mardy> Kaleo: I see that in some places (launcherapplication.cpp) signals are called directly as method, without Q_EMIT; is it intended? I find it a bit confusing
<mardy> (for instance, in launcherapplication.cpp:454, "closed()" is called)
<Kaleo> mardy: it's not really intended, I guess it's some people's coding style that went out of control :)
<pavolzetor> hi, I develop my own app, but icon of it is blurred in launcher
<pavolzetor>  window.icon = new Gdk.Pixbuf.from_file_at_size("../../data/speedyrss.svg", 48, 48);
<pavolzetor> using this ocmmand
<pavolzetor> anybody could help?
<Trevinho> agateau: around?
<dbarth> Trevinho: agateau is at the Desktop Summit
<cdbs> dbarth: You too?
<Trevinho> Ah, ok dbarth... Thank you
<ephan> I have a question about Unity source and coding
<ephan> How to access gconf values?
<andyrock> hi all
<andyrock> om26er: around?
<om26er> andyrock, yes I am here ;)
<om26er> andyrock, how are you?
<andyrock> om26er: oh fine, and you?
<andyrock> i have a question about a bug
<om26er> andyrock, am totally cool thx
<om26er> yes ask
<andyrock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/701139
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 701139 in unity "Launcher - app icons (other than selected lens) should be desaturated/blurred/dimmed when in Dash" [Medium,Triaged]
<andyrock> has it been already solved?
<om26er> looking
<andyrock> maybe JohnLea could help me too ^^^
<om26er> andyrock,  the assests would be good to have a look, i dont think its fully fixed though
<om26er> andyrock, looking to work on the fix?
<andyrock> om26er: which parts of the bug is not fixed?
<om26er> andyrock, the launcher is desaturated but the lens that is opened that should not
<andyrock> andyrock: ah ok :)
<om26er> andyrock, if applications place is opened its icon should be clearly visible
<om26er> andyrock to andyrock :D
<ephan> I have an idea of a contribution for Unity I could code
<andyrock> om26er: i'm crazy.. you know :)
<ephan> But I don't know what the "rules" on new features are
<om26er> hahaha yes you are :)
<andyrock> ephan: try to solve unity-community-hacekrs bugs or backlog ones
<andyrock> *hackers
<ephan> I have skimmed through the bugs more than once
<andyrock> om26er: btw maybe it's better wait the new design of the dash....
<ephan> Also anyboyd on latest Unity here?
<ephan> I want to know if it is possible to change the order of the buttons on maximized frames. thanks
<om26er> andyrock, maybe but John Lea would know for sure
 * om26er wonders why people think their mouse not moving is unity's fault :-@
<andyrock> om26er: i've the same problem... new synaptic touchpad driver sucks :(
<MrChrisDruif> PEBCAK?
<om26er> andyrock, my touchpad hangs for 2secs after using keyboard so now i'm using USB mouse
<andyrock> om26er: same for me.... :( but i can't start onieric due update to x org intel drivers -.-
<om26er> andyrock, i was about to start update and it seems xserver-....-intel is in updates mesa also, I should hold of
<andyrock> om26er: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/661149
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 661149 in unity "Dragging file to launcher: dropping a file directly on a app icon should open the file (in a new window if appropriate)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<andyrock> fixed about six months ago? :)
<om26er> andyrock, its fixed
<om26er> not sure about the 'open in new window if approriate' part though
<ephan> that is up to the app
<ephan> not us
<om26er> i have never found myself using this feature
<andyrock> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/661149 is it already fixed?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 661149 in unity "Dragging file to launcher: dropping a file directly on a app icon should open the file (in a new window if appropriate)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<didrocks> andyrock: not sure, better that you ask to christian directly or laney maybe?
<andyrock> didrocks: where i can find christian giordano
<andyrock> ?
<andyrock> i've never seen him on #ayatana
<Trevinho> didrocks: do you see the nautilus patch I sent? I also asked mpt a feedback... Should I implement that?
<didrocks> Trevinho: no, I didn't see it
<didrocks> sorry, I'm quite on a flacky connection at desktop summit
<Trevinho> mh, ok
<didrocks> Trevinho: do you have a bug #?
<Trevinho> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/oneiric/nautilus/unity-launcher-support/+merge/70685
<gabon> andyrock: Hi, I am christian giordano
<andyrock> gabon: hi :) you should write you "freenode" nickname on your launchpad homepage
<andyrock> :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: It's linked also to another merge for the indicator support
<andyrock> so is this bug already fixed?
<Trevinho> but I guess I should rever that and just use unity according to mpt
<gabon> andyrock: added! :P
<andyrock> gabon: and what about the bug?
<gabon> andyrock: there is another bug which has been probably followed up better
<gabon> andyrock: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/784435
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 784435 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Dragging and dropping a file directly on to the Thunderbird or Evolution Launcher icons should open a new email with the file attached" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ephan> But this last one is focused on Thunderbird and Evolution
<ephan> andyrock's is looking for something general I guess
<didrocks> Trevinho: oh nice! that you tackled it :)
<gabon> andyrock: this is the triaged one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/764424
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 764424 in unity "Launcher - dropping a file on a launcher app icon should open that file in the app" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> Trevinho: so yeah, I would suggest doing what mpt advise
<gabon> andyrock: marked the other one as duplicate
<andyrock> gabon: ok thx
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'm back home on Friday (but then, leaving on holidays), so either you can send that to me for Friday, or try on #ubuntu-desktop
<gabon> andyrock: thanks to you!
<Trevinho> didrocks: I'll try, but I'm leaving for holidays too
<didrocks> Trevinho: so, enjoy your holidays first! :-)
<Trevinho> and I won't be here before the inteface freeze... damn! :(
<andyrock> gabon: i'm working on dnd and i want to clear a bit dnd bugs :)
<Trevinho> Yes, but I want to leave with all the pending things done :P
<gabon> andyrock: looking forward to play with the new feature! :)
<ephan> Dragging files to launcher over programs and making those programs open that file already seems to work, or am I confused here?
<andyrock> ephan: well it doesn't work some times
<ephan> Then it should be a bug, not a wishlist?
<Trevinho> So didrocks from a design point of view, you'd prefer to just show the progress in the unity panel? With no indicator at all?
<Trevinho> And what about minimizing by default the progress window?
<andyrock> ephan: it's a triaged not a wishlist...
<andyrock> or i am wrong?
<ephan> Let me recheck
<ephan> It's triaged for specific apps in the which it still doesn't work. Sorry
<ephan> It's wishlist for specific*
<JohnLea> andyrock, om26er; bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/701139 is now obsolete
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 701139 in unity "Launcher - app icons (other than selected lens) should be desaturated/blurred/dimmed when in Dash" [Medium,Triaged]
<andyrock> JohnLea: how it should be marked?
<JohnLea> andyrock, om26er; invalid - i'll do it now
<andyrock> JohnLea: ok thx
<andyrock> JohnLea: you marked invalid only for ayatana design?
<Trevinho> Kaleo: I've sent some unity-2d branches to be merged...
<Trevinho> The second one, however needs to wait the unity-core merge...
<ephan> Anybody there can help me making a commit from Natty, needs revision?
<Kaleo> Trevinho: ok, thank you very much
<Trevinho> Kaleo: just one note, since I'm leaving for holidays if both the unity and unity-2d branches needs fixes, I won't able to perform them... So I just hope you all like them how they are :)
<drgomes> ack, wrong command
<Kaleo> Trevinho: good to know! when are you leaving?
<Trevinho> Kaleo: After tomorrow night
<Kaleo> Trevinho: ok
<Trevinho> No, sorry... Tomorrow night...
<Trevinho> :P
<Kaleo> Trevinho: understood :)
<jcastro> Trevinho: I will poke DBO for you while you are away
<Trevinho> Thanks jcastro :)
<Trevinho> THat bamf branch is really waiting for long
<jcastro> wait
<Trevinho> and due to this delay I didn't continue to hack over it... :P
<jcastro> I thought we went through that one like 2 weeks ago
<Trevinho> No
<Trevinho> It's still waiting for merge
<Trevinho> it has been approved
<Trevinho> but not merged
<Trevinho> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/fixes/+merge/65434
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> what a punk, he said he would merge it
<jcastro> ok I'll drop him a note
<Trevinho> Thank you
<Trevinho> jcastro: however I'm sad to say that I won't able to do more with the chromium apps for this cycle... Since I'm coming back just after the freeze
<jcastro> yeah, maybe we can get jason to do it
<jcastro> (hahah)
<ephan> jcastro, do you have time to help me commiting some code for the first time? I (think) I fixed a bug, but I really can't test it. In case you're interesed the bug is this one (I made a video):  ephan.57o9.org/UnityWindowButtonsBug.mpeg
<jcastro> Trevinho: I think it's important for you to just chillax on holiday
<jcastro> ephan: is there a bug report?
<jcastro> ephan: I'm at a conference so my wifi is basically worthless with video
<ephan> The question is, I didn't find a bug report on bugs.launchpad.net/unity nor reported it because I'm not quite sure if it's a bug
<ephan> Or if it's something that was made to be this way (if it was, then I find it strange)
<ephan> I understand you can't view the video, what should i Do then?
<Trevinho> jcastro: no worries... I'll be in kenya with no broadband or a laptop... So I guess I'll be really far from these things
<ephan> Because after finding the bug I rushed to the unity source and fixed the bug, but I can't build Unity on Natty and downloading Oneiric Daily Build isn't an option with 2MB unreliable inteneet
<jcastro> well, you can file the bug
<jcastro> and attach the video
<ephan> Thanks jcastro
<jcastro> and then when someone sees the video they'll be able to try it
<jcastro> hey when you file it....
<jcastro> put steps to reproduce
<jcastro> like "1. click here, 2. do this, 3. do that"
<ephan> jcastro, I will
<Omega> ephan: I cannot reproduce it
<ephan> Omega, thanks for trying, but I'm making a bug report so you can know what exactly is the ubg
<Trevinho> jcastro: about nautius quicklist... Just XDG folders or also the bookmarks?
<ephan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/823353 there, jcastro I can only send the commit fix if it is Confirmed right? Or can I send it right away?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 823353 in unity "Unity windows buttons icons and clicking them not matching" [Undecided,New]
<ephan> brb
<om26er_> ephan, confirmed
<ephan> om26er_, good, now how to send a commit fix? I think I fixed it but I never fixed a bug before
<ephan> I found it quite easy to fix on WindowsButtons.cpp
<om26er_> ephan, ever played with bzr?
<ephan> I only used bzr to download the source
<ephan> I can't even associate my Launchpad ID with it, it doesn't quite work
<om26er_> bzr whoami doesnt work? ephan
<ephan> whoami worked
<ephan> I set my whoami command
<ephan> my email and name
<om26er_> bzr launchpad-login <launchpad ID>
<ephan> "The user davidgomes has not registered any SSH keys with Launchpad."
<om26er_> you dont have a ssh key??
<ephan> For Launchpad no
<om26er_> you need to add your ssh to your launchpad
<om26er_> account
<ephan> I have no idea of how to
<om26er_> ephan, https://launchpad.net/~om26er/+editsshkeys
<om26er_> replae om26er with your ID
<ephan> gtocha
<ephan> just like I did for github
<ephan> Done I added it
<ephan> Now to add my Launchpad ID
<ephan> Done
<ephan> Now is there a guide on how to propose fixes?
<jcastro> ephan: yeah what you need to do now is propose a fix with a branch or a patch.
<ephan> It can't be done as patch, since I'm changing the code
<ephan> I need to add my own branch I guess right?
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/fixes/+merge/65434
<jcastro> yep
<ephan> I've seen that some of you have branches
<jcastro> oops, wrong url
<jcastro> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/
<jcastro> look at "Push"
<jcastro> that's the step you're on
<ephan> I haven't commite dit yet
<ephan> I have another question, does bzr commit take a message "-m"?
<ephan> And another, what dir should I be to commit and push? The one where I have the unity folder or inside it? I have unity folder in ~/src/
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> you'll push from the unity dir
<jcastro> (yes on the -m)
<ephan> bzr commit -m "Proposal to fix WindowsButtons Icons Bug"
<ephan> But wait jcastro, I need to make my own branch before pushing
<jcastro> reference the bug itself
<ephan> With a link jcastro?
<jcastro> so like "fix for WindowsButtons Icons bug lp:123456"
<ephan> Just the ID*
<jcastro> you can do lp:###### as sshorthand
<ephan> bzr commit -m "Proposal to fix bug lp:823353"
<ephan> "lp:######" what is this branch for?
<jcastro> the branch has your fix
<jcastro> and you're going to attach it to the bug report
<jcastro> and then do a "merge proposal", then it'll hit a queue, and then someone will peer review it
<ephan> Sorry if I'm a bit confused here. I've used revision control systems before, just not bzr.    My main question now is, in order to push to a branch of my own, doesn't that branch need to exist first? Or is it created with push?
<ephan> Ahhhhhhh I got it
<ephan> I push to lp:823353
<ephan> The ID of my bug, thus it is attached to the post
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> well, unfortunately it doesn't auto attach
<ephan> git push lp:~davidgomes/unity/lp:823353
<ephan> that's it right?
<jcastro> you need to go back to the launchpad page and click on "link a related branch" on the right of the page
<ephan> thanks
<jcastro> ephan: bzr push lp:~davidgomes/unity/fix-for--823353
<ephan> oh sweet jcastro thanks a lot, already linked it
<ephan> Never thought it'd be so easy
<jcastro> :)
<ephan> btw, will I be emailed when someone reviews and merges?
<jcastro> yeah it will spam you
<ephan> ok, good spam :)
<jcastro> but often what people do is ask in here when you see someone else pop in for a review
<ephan> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidgomes/unity/fix-for--823353/revision/1352 From what you can see there, it was just the BiteSize kind of bug.
<jcastro> cool
<jcastro> lamalex: if you've got time for a quick review ^^
<ephan> jcastro, if you don't mind I have another question for you. In WindowsButtons.cpp I also noticed it wouldn't be very hard to change the order of the buttons of maximized frames. Is this a feature we're looking for or not really? At a personal level, I'd like it, but I'm not sure if it is in "the plans"
<jcastro> if it's a design thing like that usually you can just ask on the list
<jcastro> but generally speaking IMO we have plenty of things we can fix instead of adding little crackrock features, but that's just me
<ephan> jcastro, I understand obviously, but I'm an amateur coder, with little experience on GTK and some experinece on C++, so I'd rather add little crackrock features than doing nothing
<om26er> ephan, you dint propose it to lp:unity
<jcastro> ephan: I'll bbl, wifi at this hotel isn't so hot.
<ephan> ^ True, how to?
<ephan> I imagined it was some kind of Bazaar+Launchpad magic
<om26er> ephan, this page https://code.launchpad.net/~davidgomes/unity/fix-for--823353
<om26er> ephan, click propose for merge
<ephan> ok, seems easy
<ephan> I'll fill in the form
<ephan> Done
<ephan> Status: Needs review, col
<ephan> cool*
<om26er> ephan_, hey, so I tried your fix it does not work :/
<om26er> its in my ppa https://launchpad.net/~om26er/+archive/test/
<ephan_> thanks om2
<ephan_> I'll talk with njpatel
<ephan_> He made the original code, and discuss it with him
<ephan_> om26er, did you miss what I said while you were gone?
<ephan_> <ephan_> thanks om2 \ <ephan_> I'll talk with njpatel \ <ephan_> He made the original code, and discuss it with him
<om26er> ephan_, i think
<ephan> I wish I could build Unity to test my code
<beevvy> Hi, my libindicate-qt plugin to an IM app is crashing that app when unloading the plugin. I tried deleting QIndicate::Server object I was using but it did't help. The crash is in g_main_context_prepare () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0. The only thing that helps is linking the main app binary to libindicate-qt as well.
<beevvy> could someone help me fix it?
<om26er> andyrock, https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/unity/fix-805327/+merge/66749 are you sure this fixed the QT issue?
<om26er> i was thinking to package this to a ppa to make Natty people happy
<andyrock> om26er, i think yes...
<andyrock> let me show you the code...
<andyrock> / evil hack because Qt does not release the seelction owner on drag finished
<andyrock>   Window root_r, child_r;
<andyrock>   int root_x_r, root_y_r, win_x_r, win_y_r;
<andyrock>   unsigned int mask;
<andyrock>   XQueryPointer(self->_screen->dpy(), self->_screen->root(), &root_r, &child_r, &root_x_r, &root_y_r, &win_x_r, &win_y_r, &mask);
<andyrock>   if (drag_owner && (mask & (Button1Mask | Button2Mask | Button3Mask)))
<andyrock>   {
<ephan> Is there a way to install Oneiric over Natty via updates? Or do I need a clean install?
#ayatana 2011-08-10
<Trevinho> jcastro: around?
<Andy80> Trevinho: hey Trevi :)
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> hey everybody
<mardy> uh... is Oneiric going to be based on Gnome3? :-/
<RAOF> Yes.  It won't be based on gnome-shell, though.
<mardy> RAOF: I see. Still, it has the Gnome settings and those childish look with GtkSwitches everywhere
<RAOF> Yeah, I'm not sure who thought the switches were a good idea :/
<stylesen> dbarth: ping
<andyrock> good morning
<zniavre> good morning ayatana team
<zniavre> please how to "clean" applications dash , there is still some removed icons apps
<zniavre> ?
<greyback> nerochiaro: https://github.com/gerboland/OSD-re
<andyrock> om26er__, around?
<om26er__> I am here
<om26er> andyrock, ^
<andyrock> om26er, can you change the unity (natty) statatus to confirmed here https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/769703
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 769703 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Natty) "Unity launcher does not auto hide when using dragging in Qt softwares" [High,Confirmed]
<andyrock> I was wrong and i cannot change to confirmed now :)
<andyrock> please :)
<om26er> andyrock, done wiht some other changes
<andyrock> to install libunity from trunk i need a vala compilator, right?
<jml> how can I get cpu, network & memory monitors as part of my ayatana?
<om26er> jml, maybe http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/network-memory-and-cpu-usage-indicator.html
<jml> om26er: ta
<RAOF> jml: Of course, like all internet instructions, that's out of date; ignore the ppa-adding step :)
<jml> RAOF: OK, thanks.
<jml> RAOF: I'll remove the PPA & update
<jml> it's currently using 15% of CPU atm, which is pretty heavy.
<RAOF> The applet?  Yeah, it's somewhat of a hack.
 * RAOF → sleep
<jml> RAOF: that's probably too much CPU for me to use on it.
<jml> RAOF: g'night
 * jml → reboot
<Andy80> hi all
<Andy80> Trevinho: http://summit.ubuntu.com is up now!
<Trevinho> Andy80: I know, thank you! :)
<Andy80> Kaleo: hi :) did you give a look to my comments for this mr: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreagrandi/unity-2d/trash-nautilus-setting/+merge/70583 ?
<Andy80> Trevinho: you're welcome :)
<Andy80> nooooooooooooo
<Trevinho> What Andy80 ?
<Andy80> renaming my Launchpad account from andy80 to andreagrandi made me loose all my AskUbuntu.com questions/answers :(
<Andy80> sigh :°°
<ephan_> :/
<Trevinho> Ohhh... That's bad!
<ephan_> That's too bad
<Andy80> and I cannot access anymore using "andy80" since it doesn't exist on Launchpad
<Kaleo> Andy80: not yet, it's a bit of a difficult day today :)
<Andy80> Kaleo: no problem ;)
<Andy80> ephan_ Trevinho and I can't neither associate my new "andreagrandi" account since my email belong to andy80
<Andy80> where do I report this bug?
<Andy80> lol! If I want to report a bug "asking a question" on meta.askubuntu.com I need to have at least 5 karma points :D #fail :P
<MrChrisDruif> And changing lp back to andy80, change it on ask ubuntu and change it again on lp?
<Andy80> MrChrisDruif: no way :P I've some patches/review/wiki stuff ecc... in progress and I really don't want to risk to loose anything on LP, sorry...
<Andy80> last time I changed from andy80 to andreagrandi, for example I had problems accessing the wiki for weeks
<jono> Trevinho, did you get https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/indicators-redesign/+merge/70818 reviewed?
<beevvy> jono: I looked at your patch out of curiosity and I wonder why priority is of gboolean type in TestPanelService.cpp
<jono> beevvy, I didn't write that
<jono> Trevinho did :-)
<beevvy> ah
<beevvy> ok then ;)
<tedg> kenvandine, The other two libindicate branches here?  Do you think they're still needed?  y,  i can take a look later
<tedg>  fuck me
<tedg>  smspillaz, didrocks is going to decide tomorrow if new decor goes in or not, so you better be testing the shit out of it :)
<tedg> <lamalex> how could the new decorator be worse than the current one
<tedg> <smspillaz> njpatel: unfortunately dbarth doesn't have a working machine
<tedg>  but I'm testing iton all my systems
<tedg>  lamalex: I rewrote it
<tedg> <njpatel> smspillaz, I'll test it again too in a bit
<tedg> <smspillaz> lamalex: also you busy? I'll help you get those tarballs built
<tedg>  even though if my parents catch me awake at this hour, I'll probably get kicked out of home
<tedg>  eh
<tedg> Uhg.
<tedg> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/libindicate/trunk/+activereviews
<tedg> Sorry about that, cut-and-paste failure.
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> not sure anymore
<kenvandine> at the time, they weren't making it into the gir at all
<tedg> kenvandine, I think things are now... right?
<kenvandine> i think so
<smspillaz> ahahaha
<tedg> kenvandine, Think I should just knock up the number on the libindicate pc file as well?
<tedg> kenvandine, It'll generate more FTBS's but it means the number matches the release number.
<kenvandine> arg...
<kenvandine> i guess
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<kenvandine> that means touching pidgin-libnotify again... and i hate that!
 * apw is seeing OSD messages not appending correctly in oneiric, is this known?
<zniavre> i do not know if you are (ayatana devs) reponsable of lightdm but big bravo for the new theme
<Andy80> do you "ayatana guys" also work on Launchpad Translation tool design?
<thumper> Andy80: no, that is the #launchpad guys
<Andy80> thank you thumper
<coz_>  hey guys
#ayatana 2011-08-11
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> ola
<andyrock> good morning
<njpatel> hey andyrock
<andyrock> hey njpatel, nice work yesterday
<njpatel> andyrock, thanks, still lots to do, though, didn't have time to polish
<andyrock> njpatel, i don't understand why remove bfb button from the panel...
<njpatel> andyrock, because it's on the launcher now
<andyrock> njpatel, i know (so i don't understand why move launcher from panel to launcher :)
<andyrock> *to move
<andyrock> *first launcher->bfb
<njpatel> andyrock, heh, it was because people couldn't find the BFB in testing all the time, or they didn't know it was clickable
<njpatel> launcher icon is larger and people understood it was special and clickable
<andyrock> njpatel, ah ok :)
<andyrock> njpatel, do you know if it is possible (and after all if it is legal) calling nux EnableInputWindow(true/false, "bla bla") more and more time?
<andyrock> on a same nux::BaseWindow...
<njpatel> andyrock, yep, it only creates it once internally
<htorque> MacSlow: about bug 821719 - i can only reproduce this with an intel hd graphics 3000 system, not with intel hd graphics 2000 in my laptop - could this be a driver issue?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 821719 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "Bubbles too opaque in Unity 2D" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821719
<MacSlow> htorque, oh... very odd :)
<MacSlow> htorque, something as simple as opacity being a driver issue... but well... it's intel... you never know ;)
<andyrock> njpatel, and i have to call enableinputwindow(false, "bla bla") or nux::showindow(false) will do it for me?
<MacSlow> htorque, but since this is your observation and you have it working correctly on the other system... it's a clear indicator that that's a driver bug
<MacSlow> htorque, re-file it against the driver then I'd say
<htorque> MacSlow: or that my install is somehow borked ;-) i will do an A3 installation on an external drive, just to be sure.
<MacSlow> htorque, ok
<htorque> or probably a live cd should do
<njpatel> andyrock, i just call EnableInputWindow(true/false....   see DashController.cpp in trunk
<andyrock> njpatel, ok thx :)
<davidcalle> Hi all
<andyrock> davidcalle, hi :) so long time...
<davidcalle> andyrock, yep, holidays ;)
<andyrock> davidcalle, i hope you had fun... :)
<davidcalle> andyrock, a lot, what about you?
<andyrock> davidcalle, no holidays :( i've to study to pass university entrance test
<davidcalle> andyrock, good luck ;)
<andyrock> davidcalle, i have no desire to study
<andyrock> --
<andyrock> -.-
<andyrock> davidcalle, btw have you applied for uds-p?
<davidcalle> andyrock, thanks for reminding me!
<andyrock> davidcalle, yw :)
<htorque> MacSlow: interesting, i'm getting the fade bug on both systems with A3 live
<MacSlow> htorque, I'm on my nvidia system here atm... haven't updated my intel/laptop yet
<MacSlow> htorque, since I'm busy with other stuff testing this myself will probably have to wait for the weekend
<htorque> MacSlow: i can switch my laptop to nvidia, will give it a try
<htorque> MacSlow: bad news, it's also happening with nouveau here
<MacSlow> htorque, hm.
<MacSlow> htorque, I'm with the binary driver
<MacSlow> htorque, I'll see during the weekend what my tests will bring up
<htorque> ok, but you are not seeing it with the blobl?
<htorque> blob
<sbte> Hi, I was just asked to sign the Canonical contributor agreement. Do I really have to print it and scan it back, or can i just type it out and copy my signature in?
<Andy80> hi
<om26er> i am wondering when will be the new unity hit archives?
<ephan> you mean, when will a new unity version come out?
<ephan> or maybe I'm wrong
<om26er> ephan, it released 10hours ago, just not packages
<om26er> *packaged
<ephan> 4.8.0?
<ephan> yap, I see in Launchpad now
<om26er> ;)
<ephan> Oh cool my change was just in time to be included in this version :)
<MrChrisDruif> What change?
<ephan> a bitesize bug fix
<ephan> #823353
<jjardon> Hi, Is there any difference between Unity and Unity 2D regarding indicators stuff?
<om26er> how can i have unity-2d dash always fullscreen?
<om26er> Kaleo, Hi ^^
<apw> are we expecting middle mouse button to no longer launch a second instance of an app ???
<Kaleo> om26er: hmmm, I don't think there is such an option
<om26er> apw, fixed in trunk ;)
<om26er> apw, 4.8.0 exactly
<apw> om26er, when will that hit the archive ?
<om26er> Kaleo, oh, thanks, i will report a feature request then ;)
<om26er> apw, in a few hours I guess
<om26er> (or soon)
<Kaleo> om26er: oki
<om26er> oh unity build failed :/
<om26er> oh didrocks dont leave us like that :)
<om26er> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/4.8.0-0ubuntu1/+build/2678963
<lucazade> om26er bug 818086 is not completely fixed, indicator-power icon is really blurry and badly scaled
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 818086 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Indicator-power not visible in Unity-2D" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818086
<om26er> lucazade, seems fine to me
<om26er> here i am using 2d for now
<lucazade> om26er, here no, do you want a sshot?
<om26er> lucazade, yes sure then i'll compare it with mine
<om26er> maybe something with my eyes ;)
<lucazade> om26er ok .. lol
<lucazade> om26er going to reboot in oneiric to make a sshot..
<om26er> okay i am there lucazade
<om26er> always and truly yours :p
<lucazade> om26er http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/varie/menu.png   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/varie/panel.png
<lucazade> if you see the borders of battery icons are not well defined, quite blurry
<om26er> lucazade, its notable,
<lucazade> om26er the icon is not used at its native res
<om26er> yes I see the problem as well
<om26er> lucazade, a new bug maybe
<om26er> i mean report a new bug
<lucazade> om26er ok... also when the battery is fully charged the icon used (power cord) is from hicolor and not from humanity/mono
<om26er> lucazade, i only get that icon for a second when i disconnect the charger
<om26er> this might be a bug in indicator
<lucazade> om26er ok probably
<lucazade> om26er i'll open a new bug
 * om26er subscribed to unity-2d today :D
<om26er> didrocks, unity uplaod failed to build on it already ? :)
<om26er> never mind, you uploaded compiz already for the fix, just saw
<didrocks> om26er: indeed ;) dinner time now and then retry time
<didrocks> and same for unity-2d, because of unity not being there :)
<om26er> oh great i'll watch the wire now :p
<jcastro> davidcalle: around?
<jcastro> om26er: it's building now
<om26er> jcastro, yaaay :)
<om26er> 64bit build failed again :(
<jcastro> https://twitter.com/#!/ml2mst/status/101753422071607296
<jcastro> I recommend all unity people check this out: ^^^^
<thumper> jcastro: morning
<jcastro> heya thumpa
<davidcalle> jcastro, hi
<jcastro> hey fyi, the new lens stuff landed today
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~njpatel/unity-lens-files/unity-lens-files/+merge/70475
<jcastro> this might be useful to you
<davidcalle> Thanks, I'm waiting for the amd64 unity package, constantly refreshing the builder's page ;-)
<jcastro> yeah me too, heh
<davidcalle> Ding, it's cooked!
<jcastro> woo!
<thumper> heh
 * thumper recompiles trunk
<om26er> davidcalle, hahah me too lol
<davidcalle> Segfault...
<davidcalle> I'm certainly missing a package :)
<Andy80> jcastro: hey :)
<jcastro> hi!
<davidcalle> Well, it's working pretty well. :)
<Andy80> the new Unity/Unity-2D really rocks! Is it usable only on Oneiric or even on Natty (using daily builds) ?
<jcastro> well, the guys around me are using it on oneiric and it seems awesome
<jcastro> I am waiting to update, connection here is slow
<nhaines> I'm fond of the new unity-greeter, although I'm curious what the plans for the panel are.  :)
<Andy80> I really would like to use it on Natty, I prefer not upgrading to Oneiric yet, I need a quite stable distro on my main PC...
<nhaines> Andy80: then best not to upgrade to an unstable shell for your distro.
<Andy80> nhaines: the desktop itself would not be a problem... I can always use the "classic" session as fallback if something is wrong
<nhaines> Andy80: well, that's riskier than I would prefer.  But at least you've thought it through--that's what counts!  :)
<Andy80> at the moment for example I'm using classic session, because Google Music uploader doesn't work in Unity :\ the icon is not displayed in the notify area...
<nhaines> Andy80: although I usually don't recommend it (in general), you could add the Google Music application to the system-tray whitelist.
<nhaines> Although I thought that wasn't supposed to work in Ubuntu Classic either in natty.
<Andy80> nhaines: I tried (using the same workaround people used for Dropbox) but it doesn't work anyway
<nhaines> Andy80: Ow, too bad.
<Andy80> nhaines: why it should not work on Natty with calssic session?
<Andy80> Google realeased a Linux version... I'm not using the .exe with wine :P
<nhaines> Andy80: Canonical is trying to do away with it entirely, that's why.
<Andy80> ahhh ok
<nhaines> Ironically the .exe with Wine would probably work because Wine is whitelisted!  hehe
<Andy80> well... good luck with Skype then ;)
<nhaines> That's whitelisted too, but I don't know what Microsoft plans for future versions anyway.
<Andy80> OMG Microsoft! (no... not another online magazine ;) )
<Andy80> I didn't remember they bought it -.-
<Andy80> anyway.... I think there are still lot of legacy applications out there that cannot be patched for libnotify... so we should not drop old tray support too soon
<nhaines> Well, they announced it over 18 months ago...  Once support is dropped completely (it's already only allowing three apps), any apps being developed will be patched.
<nhaines> That's the rationale anyway.  :)
<jcastro> when I've used the google thing it's used an indicator
<Andy80> jcastro: it didn't work for me :\ I can test it again if you want...
<jcastro> it's working for me right now
<Andy80> jcastro: tested Google Music Uploader on another PC (my netbook) running Ubuntu Natty and the icon is not displayed in notify area... so I confirm the bug for me
<Andy80> it's running (I see it in System Monitor, it's uploading songs but it's not visible in the Unity launcher nor in the notify area)
<abc123_> hello?
<abc123_> when I update to Ubuntu 11.10 in the future and be forced to use Unity. Would I be able to use system tray menus, and keep program menus in their respective window?
<abc123_> Also, in Ubuntu 11.10, will I be allowed to disable the overlay scrollbar?
<nhaines> abc123_: no to all of these, although you can uninstall the overlay scrollbar libraries and everything will revert to a classic toolbar.
<abc123_> well, right now I use natty, and I uninstalled overlay scrollbar to get back the classic
<nhaines> You aren't forced to use Unity in Ubuntu 11.10, though.  You can install GNOME Shell, and you can choose other desktop environments as well.
<abc123_> will that hold true for oneric?
<nhaines> I can't think of any reason it wouldn't.
<abc123_> so...it is still possible to use classic mode in 11.10? I read that the classic mode won't ship with 11.10
<nhaines> It won't ship with 11.10.  I do not know if it will be installable.  Probably your best bet would be to install GNOME Shell and then enable "fallback mode", I think it's called.
<abc123_> I see
<nhaines> Sorry, if my oneiric virtual machines were more stable I would test it for you, but I'm setting them up fresh again at the moment.
<abc123_> it's ok
<nhaines> You might want to try a virtual machine as well.  :)
<abc123_> so there are no magic configuration where I can keep 1) system menus at the top panel, 2)program menus inside their own window?
<abc123_> cool :)
<nhaines> Right.  There might be something community-based that comes along later, but nothing as easy as a single click.
<abc123_> :( I am rather disappointed that people who like the classic interface aren't being addressed
<RAOF> The gnome fallback session is available, which will give you something pretty similar to GNOME 2.
<RAOF> At least until it stops working, because too few people care about it :)
<jbicha> gnome-session-fallback works in Oneiric, it just doesn't have "indicator" status menus & the Ambiance theme doesn't look right there
#ayatana 2011-08-12
<didrocks> good morning
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> please remove banshee from unity-lens-music dep ....   :o)
<didrocks> zniavre: it's a hard dep ;)
<MacSlow> ola
<oSoMoN> good morning
<zniavre> didrocks, this means im stuck with banshee even if im not using it ?
<didrocks> zniavre: you can remove the music lens, it's just a recommends
<davidcalle> Hi didrocks, do you know any python lens ported to the new unity?
<RAOF_> Oh, boo. DBO's left, so I can't bitch about the new alt-tab at him!
<didrocks> davidcalle: I don't know any of them yet
<zniavre> didrocks, ok thank you
<zniavre> (still hard to customize ubuntu/unity with minimal installation)  :o)
<davidcalle> didrocks, ok thank you :)
<zniavre> i got worrie with tranparence and unity-panel should i report it .?
<zniavre> btw no more ubuntu icon in top left ?
<davidcalle> zniavre, there is a list of bugs already reported in the last few hours, feel free to check what's missing from your own list ;-) https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated
<zniavre> ok ty
<didrocks> zniavre: ping gord_ about it, you are not the only one :)
<htorque> hello, everyone! opening thunderbird's new mail message sometimes causes the window to get distorted like this: http://img.xrmb2.net/images/212853.png - how can i make this a useful bug report?
<htorque> *message → window
<didrocks> htorque: confirmed there as well, I think it's a compiz issue
<htorque> didrocks: great (that you can confirm it, not that it exists :P)
<didrocks> htorque: come on! where would be the fun without it :)
<ephan> 4.8.0 htorque ?
<ephan> or from repos?
<htorque> yes
<didrocks> om26er: thanks for backporting the annoying Qt issue
<didrocks> (drag)
<om26er> didrocks, yw, you sponsoring it?
<didrocks> om26er: indeed!
<om26er> didrocks, nice, thanks :)
<didrocks> thanks to you :)
<mardy> what is the LP project name of unity-services?
<didrocks> mardy: it's in unity
<mardy> didrocks: thanks, just found out
<om26er> with latest update it seems launcher cannot be revealed from the left edge after doing alt-tab (super key works still)
 * om26er reports a bug
<didrocks> om26er: you defintively rock!
<didrocks> definitively :)
 * didrocks wonders how om26er found the step to reproduce
<om26er> didrocks, but your name says you rock :D
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> (rocks is for my family name "Roche")
<om26er> aha, i always read Roche as rosh
<didrocks> "sh" isn't really French :)
<mardy> could please someone test if bug 825060 applies to unity as well (I filed it for unity-2d)?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 825060 in unity-2d "[panel] Glitch: application menu appearing when pressing the BFB" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825060
<Omega> mardy: cannot reproduce
<Omega> (the offset thing)
<mardy> Omega: so, when you ckick the BFB, the Dash correctly opens?
<mardy> *clock
<mardy> *click
<mardy> :-)
<Omega> when I click it twice it opens correctly
<Omega> mardy: I'm on natty btw
<mardy> Omega: thanks! So it's probably in unity-2d only
<Omega> mardy: Oooh, I didn't even see that it waas unity-2d
<jjardon> Hi, where is the current order of the indicators nowadays?
<jjardon> what*
<jjardon> Is this the correct one? bluetooth, keyboard, network, messaging, power, sound, datetime, session
<andyrock> hi all
<apw> are we expecting a cursor in the password box in the new lightdm theme?  very confusing to me without
<didrocks> JohnLea: ^^ not sure if it's by design or just not implemented by robert
<jibel> apw, bug 810805
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 810805 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Cursor does not show up in password field" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810805
<jibel> robert is aware but didn't set a status.
<jjardon> kenvandine: If you have any free time: https://launchpad.net/indicator-power/trunk/0.6
<om26er> jjardon, some update yesterday made the battery icon little fuzzy in the panel, there have been no icon theme update nor any indicator-power so its a mystery.
<JohnLea> didrocks, jibel; yes, that's a bug
<kenvandine> jjardon, i'll look at it
<jibel> JohnLea, thanks for confirming. I'll update the report.
<jjardon> om26er: fuzzy?
<didrocks> apw: FYI ^^
<om26er> jjardon, the icon is not as clear as the others in the panel, it was fine before yesterday
<om26er> seems like the icon is being scaled or something
<jjardon> om26er: Can you take a screenshot? Seems to work fine here
<jjardon> om26er: the issue happens with all the battery status icons?
<om26er> jjardon, yes it seems, i have an old iso somewhere for Oneiric I will take two screenshots so that they could compared
<andyrock> om26er, can you confirm/"unconfirm" this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/818726)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 818726 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher doesn't allow Firefox to move a tab to first position on the left" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> andyrock, firefox is not instaled
<om26er> installing now
<andyrock> andyrock, i think my dnd branch fixes it (so i could mark it as in progress)
<andyrock> om26er, thx
<andyrock> andyrock to andyrock damn! :)
<jjardon> om26er: thanks a lot!
<om26er> jjardon, heh I din't come up with the images yet ;)
<om26er> andyrock, it can't be reproduced
<om26er> andyrock, the launcher shows up but you can still drop the tab to the very left
<andyrock> om26er, ok...
<andyrock> with my branch (if it will be merged the launcher) is not shown when dnd gtk widget :)
<om26er> andyrock, with your branch launcher won't appear at all in this case I guess?
<andyrock> om26er, yep
<om26er> that would be cool
 * om26er goes to the past
<apw> so we know about nm menu always appearing, becoming 'empty' and then reappearing in full; every time you open it ?
<andyrock> apw, the same for me
 * apw waits to see if it is known before filing
<om26er> jjardon, sorry false alarm, as I compare screenshots from saturday's ISO and upto date Oneiric there is a very little differenent to be seen thats possibly due to new theme etc.
<om26er> battery icons need love though
<jibel> apw, bug 823955
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 823955 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "network indicator flickers when opened" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823955
<kenvandine> jjardon, can you please tag releases in bzr as you release them?
<kenvandine> jjardon, crash from 0.6
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664294/
<kenvandine> only happening on my desktop box, which has no battery
<ephan> To open the trash from the launcher I just need to press the Trash Icon. However, even though it's not necessary, I'd like support for a "Open Trash" QuickList icon. I branched Unity and I made the code for the "View Trash", I am pretty sure it works, even though I didn't try it. How do I know if such quicklist item is wanted? I want it, but I can't just push it to a branch without knowing if it is wanted. Thanks
<ephan> Should I ask a "Question" in Launchpad (unity)?
<om26er> didrocks, gir1.2-unity-3.0 cannot be installed when gir1.2-unity-4.0 and vice versa shouldn't they conflict with each other?
 * om26er now have a broken apt :/
<ephan> :/
<ephan> om26er, do you have an answer to my question above btw?
<didrocks> om26er: argh, indeed, the overrides files aren't versionned
<didrocks> om26er: let's add Conflicts/Replaces then
<om26er> didrocks, yes i can't install anything since I installed usb-creator and it pulled gir1.2-unity-3.0 :/
<om26er> ephan, hmm not sure
<om26er> ephan, report a bug, and link the branch
<ephan> Thanks om26er
<om26er> ephan, i think would be a good addition,
<didrocks> om26er: seems usb-creator needs a rebuild then
<ephan_> om26er, done, thanks for helping me, sometimes I don't know what to do
<om26er> ephan, yw :) , bug number
<om26er> ephan, btw still that button pressed state bug is not confirmed to be fixed due to a different bug that came with the new update
<apw> do we know that when a window is maximised the new x+/ buttons are mostly invisible ?
<ephan> om26er told me about a bug related to those buttons in the new Unity Release, perhaps it is that one, but I don't know about it
<apw> also: do we know that the brightness controlls are not connected to osd
<om26er> apw, yes sir, its reported :)
<om26er> talking about window controls in the panel for maximized window
<om26er> bug 824831
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 824831 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Fallback window controls shown for maximized windows" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824831
<ephan> Also I can't view the attachment in that bug
<om26er> ephan, seems like you fixed it, there is a very slight notable glow on the red icon when clicked
<ephan> "Error: page not found"
<apw> and do we know that a good percentage of the time a terminal appearing seems to kill compiz
<om26er> ephan, could be a launchpad bug because of the weird name of the attachment
<ephan> Yes it has ":"'s and spaces
<ephan> @om26er: Since it was my first code contribution to ubuntu (unity) it feels great to know that, thanks :)
<om26er> ephan, yaaay :)
<apw> as compiz has now core-dumped as well i've filed that ...
<didrocks> om26er: ok, so package uploaded as well as usb-creator-gtk
<didrocks> om26er: there is still ubuntuone-client, I pinged dobey about it
<om26er> didrocks, i hope it un breaks my apt, cant install anything
<om26er> andyrock, about bug 820293
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 820293 in unity (Ubuntu) "application's menu shown when the cursor is a little left to window controls" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820293
<om26er> the problem also happens if the cursor is above window controls
<om26er> and also below,  1-2px above and below
<andyrock> om26er, ok thx i'm working on it atm :)
<davidcalle> om26er, aptitude safe-upgrade solves it (at least, it installs what it can).
<om26er> davidcalle, ok, downloading the aptitude deps, its not installed ;)
<didrocks> om26er: there is update-manager still, waiting for mvo :)
<om26er> didrocks, that would take time a little time i guess
<om26er> davidcalle, you rock :) aptitude simply did it.
<davidcalle> om26er, great :)
<om26er> apt-get could do better
<ephan> Anybody on 4.6.0 or 4.8.0?
<ephan> If anybody on unity 4.8 or 4.6 can try bug 825302 and see if it has been fixed on those, versions, I'd appreciate it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 825302 in unity "panel applets usable from workspace switcher and scale view" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825302
<jono> smspillaz, can you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/818142
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 818142 in unity (Ubuntu) "Black box painted when logging into to Unity" [Undecided,New]
<jono> this is a real blocker right now it seems
<smspillaz> jono: I'm working on it rightn ow
<jono> thanks smspillaz
<jono> you rock, pal
<smspillaz> jono: its gnome-keyring being stupid
<jono> right
<smspillaz> the joy of writing window managers
<smspillaz> jono: gnome-terminal does it too :(
<jono> :-)
<smspillaz> (you only see it across compiz restarts though)
<kenvandine> so does gwibber-poster
<smspillaz> it looks like a race condition that we're not handling right
<om26er> ephan, I think how compiz handles expose et al this is currently not possible
<kenvandine> although gwibber-poster might be different...it is  gray box and there is a hint of the contents of that box draw at the top right of the screen
<kenvandine> opening it a second time usually works
 * kenvandine blames njpatel's fancy animation for it... i bet it isn't getting the right x,y all the time
<kenvandine> so it tries to render the animated slide down starting at 0,0
<kenvandine> which has no window :)
<ephan> om26er, I thought about it being possible or not too
<smspillaz> kenvandine: afaict its a problem with windows that change their override redirect state
<smspillaz> (which you shouldn't really ever do, but ... the X protocol allows it for some insane reason)
<smspillaz> makes life more difficult for me as there's no callback for override redirect state on a window being changed
<smspillaz> which is annoying, because all the sudden, you just can't manage it at all even when you think you should be able to
<kenvandine> so maybe this is a different bug... probably a gwibber bug
<kenvandine> we might try to get the allocation too soon or something
<smspillaz> oh gosh this is more complicated than I thought
<smspillaz> kenvandine: its not your bug
<smspillaz> its an old one that's come back to haunt me again
<kenvandine> woot :)
<smspillaz> gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> it works most of the time
<smspillaz> its a race condition
<kenvandine> yeah, i figured that
<smspillaz> the window moves around within its "containment" window, that's not supposed to happen
<kenvandine> we calculate start and end positions and slid the entry down
<smspillaz> now I need to figure out who is trying to move the window around
<kenvandine> i force it to center the window
<kenvandine>     set_position (Gtk.WindowPosition.CENTER);
<smspillaz> I may need to get x11vis up and running again to properly debug this one
<kenvandine> smspillaz, wow... even if i put in a huge timeout before show_all it happens
<kenvandine> but if i don't set_position at all, it never happens
 * kenvandine was hoping to at least work around it :)
<smspillaz> kenvandine: don't try to fight the window manager
<kenvandine> hehe
<smspillaz> honestly, it will end in tears
<kenvandine> i see that
 * kenvandine is glad he doesn't maintain a window manager
<smspillaz> be very glad
 * kenvandine goes onto battles he has a chance of winning
<smspillaz> kenvandine: you know what reparenting is right ?
<kenvandine> yes
<smspillaz> ah ok
<smspillaz> this is a nice bug in that :)
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> joy
<kenvandine> :)
<smspillaz> basically, we set a SubstructureRedirectMask on the frame window so that the client can't move around within it
<smspillaz> but if we move the client ourselves within its frame, things get screwy
<smspillaz> that's basically what's happening here
<kenvandine> so even though i don't try to reparent, it is happening above me at some point in the stack
<smspillaz> is the window you're working with a toplevel
<smspillaz> ?
<kenvandine> yes
<smspillaz> hmm
<smspillaz> is it a GTK_WINDOW_POPUP ?
<smspillaz> you'll probably want to make it that anyways
<kenvandine> i am not specifying it
<smspillaz> (make sure it's not GTK_WINDOW_TOPLEVEL, eg)
<smspillaz> ah ok
<smspillaz> when you create the window, make sure its that
<kenvandine> will do
<smspillaz> then it won't get reparented by compiz
<kenvandine> woot
<smspillaz> and you'll have less trouble doing animations and stuff with it
<smspillaz> however, you won't be able to alt-drag it and stuff
<smspillaz> (basically it becomes an unmanaged window)
<kenvandine> it isn't even decorated
<kenvandine> and goes away if you click outside of it
<kenvandine> so not important :)
<smspillaz> (well, that's probably because you specify it to have no decorations, or it already is a popup window, which would be bad for me because that means this is two separate bugs)
<kenvandine> ok, making it a popup does fix this
<kenvandine> but now it doesn't destroy on click out
<stefano-palazzo> kenvandine, do you have a minute?
<kenvandine> stefano-palazzo, i have to run out for a bit... be back in an hour or so?
<kenvandine> stefano-palazzo, i assume lens questions :)
<stefano-palazzo> absolutely:)
<kenvandine> bbiab
<stefano-palazzo> cool I'll talk to you later
<smspillaz> and here I am, writing assembler again
<smspillaz> hate.this
<smspillaz> kenvandine: :)
<smspillaz> kenvandine: you'll have to do the destroy on click-out manually
<kenvandine> stefano-palazzo, ping
<stefano-palazzo> hiya Ken
<stefano-palazzo> kenvandine, so, I tried running my lens on Oneiric, and not surprisingly it doesn't work at all. I was wondering if you could give me a couple of pointers at what I need to do
<kenvandine> yeah, hang on
<kenvandine> let me get a couple links
<kenvandine> it changed a ton
<kenvandine> no more group or section models
<stefano-palazzo> oh wow, nice
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~njpatel/unity-lens-files/unity-lens-files/+merge/70475
<kenvandine> that is what i was given as a guide :)
<kenvandine> it is full of noise though
<kenvandine> lots of renaming place to lens
<kenvandine> and doesn't help you understand how it works now
<kenvandine> let me copy and paste something
<stefano-palazzo> Is there any python lens that works already?
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664431/
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> that is what neil wrote on my wall on facebook
<kenvandine> describes the architecture a bit
<kenvandine> api wise the python one will be very similar to the vala one
<kenvandine> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gwibber-committers/gwibber/trunk/revision/1122
<kenvandine> that is the diff for the gwibber lens
<stefano-palazzo> right, that's very helpful
<stefano-palazzo> though it does sound like a major rewrite
<kenvandine> it is :/
<kenvandine> in fact
<kenvandine> when i rewrote the gwibber lens in vala, it took less time than this port :)
<kenvandine> however, last night when i started this i knew nothing about the new API
<kenvandine> when i did the rewrite i understood it...
<kenvandine> the rewrite in vala took about 4 hours
<kenvandine> this port took me 6 hours :/
<kenvandine> do you use any tile renderers other than the default vertical one?
 * kenvandine tries to keep stefano-palazzo from wasting the same time he did
<stefano-palazzo> I use the ShowcaseRenderer, but It doesn't do anything does it?
<kenvandine> the renderer is hard coded for now, so if you try to use another one it just ignores it
<kenvandine> i never saw that one...
<stefano-palazzo> yeah that's what I expected
<kenvandine> i use the horizontal one
<kenvandine> so now you can't read any of the text in the gwibber posts
<kenvandine> which makes it rather useless atm
<kenvandine> until they fix that in libunity
<stefano-palazzo> mh... jorge told me he'd like to have it done rather quickly - I'm not so sure that's going to work
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> yeah, he wants me to upload it to universe
<stefano-palazzo> (not because of the api, i just got a job)  (:
<kenvandine> having a job is good!
<stefano-palazzo> I think from the Vala code I'll be able to do it. Most of the hard work in my lens is in another module, and doesn't depend on the API at all.
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> most of mine is in libgwibber too
<kenvandine> you can remove most of the setup code
<kenvandine> which is nice
<stefano-palazzo> oh cool
<kenvandine> all the stuff setting up group and sections models
<kenvandine> can just get removed
<kenvandine> now you setup filters
<stefano-palazzo> Do you have a rough time frame for including it in universe? Are we talking days or weeks?
<kenvandine> and categories
<kenvandine> jorge was hoping i could upload it monday
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> i have no timeline... just tell me when it is ready
<kenvandine> one tip... as far as getting it into universe
<kenvandine> make sure your licenses and copyrights are in order
<kenvandine> all consistent and all
<kenvandine> and that you include the license file in the tarball
<kenvandine> COPYING that is
<stefano-palazzo> Will do!
<kenvandine> that is the most common thing i need to talk to upstream about with new packages :)
<stefano-palazzo> I'll talk to ajmitch about the copyright before I send off anything
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i don't really care what it is... just that it is clear
<kenvandine> and if there are files under different licenses, include license files for them all
<kenvandine> they are usually all under one license though
<stefano-palazzo> It's all GPL, I'll just make sure the licensing is in order, as far as notices and COPYING files go
<stefano-palazzo> well fantastic, I'll try my best to have it done on sunday evening
<stefano-palazzo> (excited about the new api)
<stefano-palazzo> thanks for your help!
<kenvandine> stefano-palazzo, excellent!
<kenvandine> jjardon, did you ever see that stacktrace i sent this morning?
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo: hey when you're about ready we'll ping ajmitch
<jcastro> he can help us get into universe
<stefano-palazzo> Hi jcastro :)
<stefano-palazzo> Well, I was planning on working tonight, so that I have more time on the weekend
<ephan> How to add "Needs Design" to a bug report?
<ephan> Oh wait nvm
<ephan> htorque, your bug report
<ephan> I thought about it, but I don't think anything can be done about it
<ephan> bug 825047
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 825047 in unity (Ubuntu) "I keep closing windows instead of opening the dash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825047
<stefano-palazzo> jcastro, I will let you know about my progress tomorrow. It's going to be harder than I expected, but I've also got less work over the weekend than I expected. I'll keep you posted
<ephan> https://code.launchpad.net/~davidgomes/unity/open-trash-quicklist-item Can someone on 11.10 try to build my branch and see if it builds correctly with no errors? Thanks
<jjardon> kenvandine: no, did you file a bug?
<ephan> I lack 11.10 and can't install it with this internet
<jjardon> kenvandine: looking now
<kenvandine> jjardon, no... did you see it?
<kenvandine> i never uploaded it
<jjardon> kenvandine: yeah, pushing a fix rigth now
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> i can just cherry pick the fix in
<kenvandine> no need to roll a release
<jjardon> kenvandine: could you test the with the new patch?
<kenvandine> yup
<jjardon> kenvandine: ok, thanks!
<kenvandine> jjardon, did you see my request about tagging releases?
<kenvandine> it would be very helpful :)
<jjardon> just now, I missed these messages :/
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> no worries ;)
<kenvandine> testing now
<om26er> ephan, i would if i could by i wont :D
<kenvandine> jjardon, that fixed the crash
<om26er> ephan, my system is slow, ill pack it in a ppa and test
<ephan> om26er, damn it you ninja'd me
<ephan> I was about to ask you if you could build it on your personal PPA
<kenvandine> jjardon, however i do see a red outline of a batter in the indicator, even though it is a desktop with no battery
<kenvandine> which isn't new behavior... but any plans to fix that?
<kenvandine> jjardon, ^^
<jjardon> kenvandine: can you paste the output of upower --dump?
<ephan> thanks om26er :)
<om26er> ephan, you are welcome, just keep on fixing stuff :0
<kenvandine> jjardon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/664491
<jjardon> kenvandine: just pushed a fix
<kenvandine> woot
<jjardon> oh, crappy internet connection
<kenvandine> jjardon, not pushed?
<jjardon> kenvandine: It's pushed now
<kenvandine> jjardon, got it
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> jjardon, woot, that fix it
<kenvandine> thx :)
<jjardon> great :)
<kenvandine> jjardon, there is still a little bit of a gap there in the panel though
<kenvandine> i guess hiding it still takes up a little space
<MBarvian> hello all
<MBarvian> does the new Oneiric lightdm greeter use webkit or GTK?
<kenvandine> MBarvian, i think gtk
<kenvandine> not webkit
<ephan> so it's the lightdm-gtk package I guess
<om26er> ephan, hey
<kenvandine> it is unity-greeter
<kenvandine> that is the package
<ephan> ah ok kenvandine
<ephan> hey om26er
<om26er> there is a problem with your branch, open trash is only clickable when theres something in the trash, if trash is empty its inactive as well like the empty trash item
<ephan> ! I get it
<ephan> But is it in the menu item or the launcher icon?
<ephan> Or both?
<agent00tai> do you guys have any idea why the lightdm-engine-webkit package vanished? is it not supported anymore or what's up with that?
<ephan> om26er?
<om26er> ephan, the menu item ofcourse, sorry i was fullscreen
<ephan> thanks, it's likely because I pretty much copied the code of the "Empty Trash" menu icon to make the new icon
<ephan> Let me see that
<ephan> But om26er, the action to open the trash is fully working right?
<om26er> ephan, yes when its sensitive trash opens
<ephan> QuicklistManager::Default()->HideQuicklist(self->_quicklist);
<ephan> I got you evil line
<ephan> om26er, I'm not sure if you have the time/patience to do this for me, but when programming one needs to debug. I found the place where the quicklist menu item's are hidden. I want to comment that line out and test if when that line is commented, neither the "Empty Trash" nor the "Open Trash" items go "hidden". This isn't the final fix, it's just a test I need to make.
<ephan> Can you do it for me? If yes, I will commit and push with that line commented out.
#ayatana 2011-08-13
<flecha> Hello! I am developing an App Indicator for Unity. How do I make it binded to a hotkey?
<ephan> seif, bad internet connection?
<flecha> Hello! I am developing an App Indicator for Unity. How do I make it binded to a hotkey?
#ayatana 2011-08-14
<ComputerChic> Hi all :) I am new to this channel.
<ephan> Hello ComputerChic
<ComputerChic> ephan: Hi
<ephan> Any special reason you're joining it?
<ComputerChic> Just learning I guess
<ephan> Learning is good
<ephan> How did you find us?
<ComputerChic> unity.ubuntu.com
<apw> do we know that people are getting two application switchers (ALT-tab) ?
<ephan> Yes we do apw
<ephan> There are a lot of bug reports on the new Alt+TAB and one of them includes that
<ephan> Let me give you a link
<ephan> bug 824929
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 824929 in compiz (Ubuntu) "alt-tab showed two switchers" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824929
<ephan> I see ComputerChic, there's a lot of ways to help with Unity, so feel free to help and contribute to Ubuntu :)
<ephan> I myself joined this a few weeks ago and am already helping out with bugs
<ComputerChic> I found the sidebar a but annoying.. Just a thought..
<ComputerChic> a bit*
<ComputerChic> I may just wait until the next LTS release before upgrade again.
<apw> ephan, ta, yep same here "static switcher" still enabled for me
<ComputerChic> I8
<ComputerChic> How are you all fairing with unity?
<ephan> Are applications ran with root privileges supposed to have the menu inside the frame instead of being in the overall panel?
<hyperair> i don't believe so.
<ephan> I wonder if it has been reported yet, let me check
<ephan> I'm on 11.04 by the way, I don't recall seeing this on 11.10, but I'm not quite sure
<hyperair> ephan: how are you running it?
<hyperair> sudo?
<ephan> sudo gnome-terminal
<ephan> sudo gparted
<ephan> Anything
<hyperair> sudo strips away a lot of environment variables
<hyperair> among them, the dbus-related things
<hyperair> which prevent dbusmenu from working properly, as you can imagine.
<ephan> hm
<ephan> It makes sense indeed
<hyperair> i'm not sure how one would go about fixing this though.
<hyperair> maybe adding dbus environment variables into sudo's whitelist
<ephan> "Applications ran with elevated privileges don't have their menubar on the Unity panel"
<ephan> I think that's a good name
<hyperair> yes
<hyperair> or "sudo clobbers environment required for dbusmenu to work"
<ephan> On an unrelated note, trying to run "xchat" with sudo is amusing
<hyperair> why would you do something like that?
<ephan> hyperair, also I'm quoting you repeatedly on the bug report
<hyperair> yay i'm famous!
<ephan> bug 826391
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 826391 in unity "Applications ran with elevated privileges don't have their menubar on the Unity panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/826391
<ephan> I love ubot5
<hyperair> agreed.
<ephan> ack now everybody knows the name of my computer
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> my computers' names are no secret.
<hyperair> what's the big deal?
 * ephan appens "j/k"
<ephan> appends*
<hyperair> =p
 * hyperair has thinkpwn and ipwn. fitting names for a thinkpad and ideapad pair eh? =D
<ephan> Would you be https://launchpad.net/~hyperair?
<hyperair> yes i am.
<ephan> oh o.O You have much more experience than I do around here
<hyperair> flattery will get you nowhere, boi. ;-)
<hyperair> heheh
<hyperair> anyway i'm off to bed.
<hyperair> i'm supposed to be up at 7 tomorrow and it's already 2.300
<hyperair> woosh
<ephan> hm, cya
<hyperair> yeah cya around.
<ephan> Where is om26er when I need him
<ephan> where is om26er when I need him
<hacked_kernel> How do I recommend features for Unity?
<ephan> om26er!
<om26er> hey
<om26er> ephan, which time zone you in?
<ephan> GMT 0
<om26er> ahan
<om26er> .pt is for?
<ephan> Portugal
<om26er> ah kkk so still on bugs ? :D
<ephan> I fixed the Trash thing
<ephan> I'm sure it works now
<om26er> branch?
<ephan> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidgomes/unity/open-trash-quicklist-item/revision/1376
<om26er> alrighty
<om26er> ephan, you listen to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9bCLPwzSC0&ob=av2e  while I pull it and build :p heh
<ephan> how to pull with bazaar btw?
<ephan> git pull
<ephan> ack, s/git/bzr
<ephan> Because I always rebranch XD
<ephan> Also nice song =)
<ephan> Ack, I have to go, please email me with the result om26er
<om26er> uploaded to ppa ;)
